# Riesen balancing Probleme auf Carobourg



## Miilee (30. Mai 2009)

Hiho werte Warhammerkollegen,

in diesem Thread geht es mir darum, dass wir neue Spieler auf Seiten der Order dazu bekommen können. Warum ich das schreibe ist das rießige Balancing Problem im orvr. Gestern hatten wir das erste mal in dieser woche im t2 2 festungen und konnten eine über einige Stunden halten. Aber während wir mit einem kt noch gut bedient waren, kamen 2 1/2 kts der Destros an und hätten wir kein keep gehabt wäre ein kampf sinnlos gewesen.
Das ganze Problem begann erst seid dem der Server Huss down ist und vile ihren char getranst haben. Ich kann keinen zwingen Order zu spielen, aber es wäre ein Anfang wenn ich hiereinmal auf das rießen balancing Problem hinweisen kann, was der Ansicht vieler, am größten auf Carobourg zu finden ist, von allen gut bevölkerten Servern.
Das ist keine Heulthread sondern ein Aufruf, danke fürs lesen
mfg Miilee


----------



## .Kabo (30. Mai 2009)

jo, das ist echt ein problem.
spiele auf Carroburg destro und im T2 ist immer alles rot, wenn ich einlogg ;(


----------



## Miilee (30. Mai 2009)

Ja das ist echt ein Problem. Man hat als Order kaum noch eine Chance im orvr einen lock hinzukriegen, Grund sind eben mangelnde Spieler.


----------



## Barnacle (30. Mai 2009)

hi aus der sicht eines t4 spieler´s 

auf carroburg rockt ihr ordis wirklich nit im orvr aba bei szenarien klatscht ihr die destros ab t3 mit links weg ..naja ihr wisst schon masse vs klasse halt 

wenn ihr im orvr ordnung führen bzw es mal ausgeglichen haben wollt spielt auf erengrad is der bis jetzt beste server auf den ich gespielt hab also als ordi ^^

mfg cody von erengrad


----------



## realdaav (30. Mai 2009)

Also wie es im T1-3 aussieht, ka is mir auch latten abeeeeer:

Im T4 ist es seit anfang Mai so das Destros ganz klar dominieren mit ihrer Masse. Einfach aus dem Grunde das viele große und vorallem wohl organisierte disziplinierte und einfach gute destro gilden nach carro gekommen sind. Seit einigen Tagen läuft es schon mittlerweile so ab das kein lock mehr zustande kommt und man eigentlich nur Festungen defft oder Altdorf.

Ich finde diesen Aufruf gut, denn auch wenn die destros jetzt einfach zahlenmäßig überlegen sind, kann man trotzdem was reißen im orvr.

Ansätze eines Bergauftrends hat man gestern gesehen: Zum ersten mal seit langem stand die Ordnung wieda im Schlund. :-)

Deshalb Ordnungsspieler: wir sind weniger aber wir können was reißen, wacht mal auf und zockt wieda :-)


----------



## Miilee (30. Mai 2009)

> mit links weg ..naja ihr wisst schon masse vs klasse halt



ja das ist es ja, wir haben keine Masse und orvr ist doch das was man im T4 machen will. Ich leibe den Server und habe nen gute Gilde, es geht einfach darum das man sich Gedanken machen sollte ob man wieder Begünstigungen für Ordis macht das wirs leichter haben und einen reelle chance im orvr


----------



## HEILDICH (30. Mai 2009)

na ja du kannst eben die leute nicht zwingen order zu spielen (finde die destro chars vom design viel gelungener als die order char nur die zwerge finde ich mal richtig cool)
und wenn mythic goa von anfang an auf halbwegs ausgeglichene server geachtet hätte würden jetzt nicht fast schon wieder 2 server kippen (averland hat auch das gleiche problem)
aber mythic wird schon richten spätestens wen ein wind der fairnes geplant wird und sich max 50 spiele mehr pro seite on sein dürfen (ironie off) den patch 1.3 naht und der 
bringt uns allen wieder etwas mehr spielfreude wenn die mobs einfach verschwinden (ahhhhh warum hab ich mir bloss wieder eine gc gekauft)
aber werde heute mal gw antesten scheint ja doch noch gute mmos zu geben


----------



## Kakerlakchen (30. Mai 2009)

vor nem monat wars noch umgekehrt.. da war Order 4-5 mal die Woche in der unvermeindlichen auf Carroburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerger (30. Mai 2009)

Barnacle schrieb:


> .naja ihr wisst schon masse vs klasse halt



Wo ich War gekauft habe wollte ich Ordnung spielen (fand eigentlich Zerstörung noobig)

Habe gedacht alle Kiddys gehen zur Zerstörung (weil die so "cool" sind)  wie alle Kiddys in WoW zur Allianz gegangen sind .

Ja jetzt hab ich meine Chars auf 40 gezockt und heul rum weil Zerstörung uns immer fertig macht ( ja auf Caro und ja im orvr)

Spiel lieber zerstörung da kannst dir sicher sein das ihr im orvr immer gewinnt .


----------



## eschaton (30. Mai 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> vor nem monat wars noch umgekehrt.. da war Order 4-5 mal die Woche in der unvermeindlichen auf Carroburg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yep, da kann ich mich auch noch dran erinnern.


ansonsten ... vielleicht haben viele destro keine lust mehr auf sz, weil wir 9/10 verlieren, und reagieren sich nun im o rvr ab. mir ist die lust auf sz durch das dauergebombe der bw's auch gänzlich vergangen, so dass ich zur zeit nur o rvr betreibe .. und das mit einer gewissen wut im bauch und einer dadurch gesteigerten aggressivität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (30. Mai 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> vor nem monat wars noch umgekehrt.. da war Order 4-5 mal die Woche in der unvermeindlichen auf Carroburg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wirds sein, seit dem Server Transfer haben sich halt viele ins gemachte Nest gehockt. z.B. hatte Erengrad damals mehr Order, also sind wir mit teilen unserer Ally nach Erengrad, um dort das Verhältnis auszugleichen. Das hat ganz gut geklappt, mittlerweile nehmen sich beide Seiten nicht viel.
Was ich so gehört habe, war Destro damals schon rasch in der Überzahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOllum (30. Mai 2009)

Ihr wisst doch wie man sagt: Mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die anderen...


----------



## Kurta (30. Mai 2009)

werde auf Carro einen Mage hochzocken auf Ordi seite , aber ka wann ich den aktiv zocken werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzgrim (30. Mai 2009)

Achtung Ironie, Achtung Ironie, Achtung Ironie, Achtung Ironie, Achtung Ironie, Achtung Ironie


Was haben wir denn da:
Einen kleinen, fetten, tätowierten Irokeesen der wimmernd rumrennt und um seinen Tod bittet.
Eine genauso kleine, fette, wandelnde Kaffeedose die nur versteckt hinterm Riesenschild stark is.
Einen Indiana Johnes Verschnitt mit Schußhandlähmung der in der Realität keinen Schuß abgeben könnte weil ihm ständig in den Lauf regnet.
Oder diese tänzelnde Tunte mit ihrem weißen Bettvorleger der ausser Destros keinen anderen Kratzbaum findet.
Ach ja, da wäre ja noch dieser rothaarige Punk der beim Zaubern jedesmal aussieht als ob ihm einer abgeht.

Sacht mal ehrlich welcher normale Gobbo würde, egal auf welchem Server, freiwillig Order spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (30. Mai 2009)

Luzgrim schrieb:


> Achtung Ironie, Achtung Ironie, Achtung Ironie, Achtung Ironie, Achtung Ironie, Achtung Ironie
> 
> 
> Was haben wir denn da:
> ...



Made my day )

Aber mal ehrlich, mich nervts in letzter Zeit auch. Wir locken am Tag bestimmt 10 Gebiete, aber wenn wir dann vor der Festung stehen - Pustekuchen, wir werden weggeblasen bevor das 2. Tor auf 80% ist.
Es gibt Ausnahmen, wie gestern in Altdorf z.B., aber genrell sind wir bei Gleichverteilung doch deutlich schlecher als die Ordnung und gewinnen sonst eben nur durch unsere Masse.


----------



## BlackRobe (30. Mai 2009)

Durch Masse gewinnen? Wenn es das im T1 und T2 mal waer. 
2 Wochen Resumee: Order flüchtet bereits sobald nur 1 roter Name am Horizont steht und das im Szenario sowie im oRvR. Dann standardmäßig wie bei anderen Games auch: 1 wipe durch Überzahl des Feindes und *wusch* sind die Spieler weg womit von vllt. 10 Order noch 2 bleiben. Der Rest war eh nicht da oder betreibt Feigheit vor dem Feind. Alleine in den 2 Wochen sind ettliche Spieler auf igno gelandet weil sie Heiler: nicht heilen, verstecken und die anderen die Punkte machen lassen, die Reihe ist so weiter zu führen.
Meiner Ansicht nach sind von den T1 und T2 Order-Spielern 80% pro-Destro und trau'n sich nur nicht zu wechseln. 
Durch genau dies wird allerdings den pro-Order Gamern die Lust genommen, also haut ab und lasst uns unseren Spass. Es geht nur gemeinsam gegen den Feind.


----------



## yarak (30. Mai 2009)

ich versteh net was ihr habt? wir sind eventl in der woche 1-3 mal in altdorf, weil die destros es net hinkriegen eine festung zu raiden ( weil die kreiselraider grad ins nächste gebiet gehen )
vor dem patch war ordnung 1-4 mal am tag in der unvermeidlichen...

ps. is mir verständlich das die ordnung es net mehr so einfach hat seitdem die 2 tasten chars generft wurden ( aber nur leicht )


----------



## OldboyX (30. Mai 2009)

Das Konzept von Mass PVP bei nur zwei Fraktionen ist wohl langfristig nur durch sowas wie Wintergrasp in WoW (Unterzahl bekommt massive Buffs) in den Griff zu kriegen.

WAR ist noch jung und langfristig wirds einfach viel mehr Spieler geben, die sich lieber auf die Seite stellen, die eh schon in der Überzahl ist. Im Regelfall wird das Ungleichgewicht mit zunehmender Zeit somit nur größer.

3 Fraktionen ftw!


----------



## Athonius (31. Mai 2009)

so nen kleiner rp und exp bonus für die ordler hätte was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (31. Mai 2009)

und du meinst n RP bonus brächte ne änderung? ich wag es zu bezweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teaclis (31. Mai 2009)

HA udn HAHA sicher is es auf carroburg nich soooo sonnig in moment finde das macht jeden erfolg dreimal schöner. finde auch die diskussion wer wie wo besser ist ziemlich daneben da ich davon ausgehe das im schnitt jeder destro irgendwo nen öl verschmierten zwerg hat und umgekehrt.
sicher is das in moment auf carrobrug echt "unschön" aber hey wer sagt das es so bleiben muss. also sehe das in moment als eben nicht als das ende der ordnung wobei ich gewisse antworten in diesen beitrag die aufzeigen das niemand ordnung spielen will damit entkräften will das ich aufzeige: komische elfen = Druchii, nen drittel aller spieler sind nur laufende pilze = greenskins und dann noch das zeugs von den kerlen die zu oft an sich selbst spielen und deswegen mit scherenarmen und so "gesegnet" werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (31. Mai 2009)

Schonmal in nem T4-Szenario auf Carroburg gewesen in letzter Zeit?

Die Stammgruppen rubbeln halt lieber in Szenarien rum als im Open irgendwas zu machen.


----------



## Deadwool (1. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele zur Zeit Order auf Carroburg. Wir sind in der Tat unterlegen, zahlenmässig. Aber wenigstens ist was los auf dem Server. Und ich deffe lieber Altdorf als dass ich von Städteraids träumen muss die nicht stattfinden.


----------



## heretik (2. Juni 2009)

Der Brüller... Erengard die zweite.

Ordnung dominierte seit 1.2 Carroburg... bis man irgendwann mal merkte, dass man zum einen die Stadteroberung sowieso nicht schafft bei dem Lag und zum anderen Destro bald nen Bonus kriegen wird, wenn das so weitergeht. Was macht man also? Man zieht sich größtenteils aus dem Open zurück und twinkt ne Weile auf anderen Servern oder beschränkt sich auf PvE und Szenarien, so dass Destro im Open erst wieder Luft schnappen kann und später sogar richtig ins Rollen kommt.

Und was macht GOA? Zückt nach dem Erengard-Debakel tatsächlich zum zweiten Mal in so einer Situation den Bonus.

Ich freu mich richtig drauf, ab 1.3 wieder von den Heerscharen der Ordnung überrollt zu werden. Denn mit so nem Bonus roxxorts sich noch weit angenehmer.


----------



## Ashgard (3. Juni 2009)

Mal eine Frage am Rande, bin von Huss gewechselt. Auf Huss gab es den allgemeinen Channel "Ordnung", wo man informiert
worde, wann sich wo etwas abspielte. Bzw. dort auch für Warbands gesucht wurde. Gibts sowas ähnliches auch hier?

waves
Ash


----------



## Ashgard (3. Juni 2009)

Keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## Caveman1979 (4. Juni 2009)

Auf Carro?

Habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen!oder ausgeschalten aber man unterhält sich leider lieber in den öffentlichen chats


----------



## exec85 (4. Juni 2009)

Auf Grund der Tatsache, dass es z.Zt. einfach unmöglich ist vernünftig orvr zu betreiben auf Carroburg, habe ich mich komplett aus WAR ausgeklingt..
Macht einfach wenig Spass wenn man nachmittags einloggt und egal wo man hin geht nur Destros sieht.

Finds halt schade, dass gleich nachdem die Destros nach Wochenlanger Unterlegenheit mal wieder Gas geben, keine bzw. nur noch unorganisierte Order WBs zustande kommen...
Auf der anderen Seite kann ich es auch verstehen, da man seit 2-3 Wochen nur noch in den Festungen bzw. in Altdorf spielen kann.


----------



## Miilee (4. Juni 2009)

Ich werde weiter order spielen da kann jeder server von war down gehen, denn was ist schoener als in einem keep mit einem vollen kt zu deffen? Ja raiden is noch schoener aber bedenke man die wiederholbare q des keeplords dann macht war als order wieder fun und gestern haben wir set destro im t3 orvr mal richtig geschlagen und man staune wir waren fast 3 volle kts. Also hat der thead doch vielleicht etwas bewirkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySalva (4. Juni 2009)

Heretik du hast ja immer tolle Vermutungen aber das ist schlicht falsch was du sagst. Ich spiele Order auf Carro und im mom ist es eher so, das viele ihre ABos kündigen wollen weil es momentan einfach nicht möglich ist im ORvR was zu reissen. Und das liegt ganz klar an der zahlenmäßigen UNterlegenheit. Wenn wir eine Festung deffen dann klappt das zu 95% auch, weil die Destros dort keine Überzahl ausspielen können. Teilweise stehen sie ja sogar vor 2 Festen gleichzeitig und kriegen nicht mal die gelockt obwohl wir dann in beiden zu wenige sind weil wir nicht mal genug Mann im ORvR für 2 Deffs glecihzeitig haben. Der Bonus ist also absolut gerechtfertigt. Ob der was bringt möchte ich auch stark bezweifeln, man hätte vielleicht nicht jede Huss-Gilde auf den Server lassen sollen dann hätten wir das Problem nicht. 
Ich persönlich finde es eigentlich nicht sooo schlimm einen auf den Deckel zu kriegen, es gibt ja immernoch richlich zu tun, allerdings fäden ich es besser wenn Mythic bzw. Goa mal endlich aufwachen, 1 Monat hat die Order auf Carro geruled weil de Destros es nicht gepickt haben wie sie ihre Klassen zu spielen haben (die Monate davor war es andersherum) und nun liegt es nicht mehr am Skill der Spieler sondern an der zahlenmäßigen Überlegenheit.
Ob 1.3 was ändern wird hoffe ich einfach mal, im Prinzip bin ich mittlerweile für ne Zonenbegrenzung in jedem Gebiet, von mir aus auch nur auf Carroburg solange bis sich die Spielelzahlen wieder angleichen.
moin


----------



## heretik (4. Juni 2009)

HolySalva schrieb:


> Heretik du hast ja immer tolle Vermutungen aber das ist schlicht falsch was du sagst. Ich spiele Order auf Carro und im mom ist es eher so, das viele ihre ABos kündigen wollen weil es momentan einfach nicht möglich ist im ORvR was zu reissen.



Ich hab allein gestern abend SECHS verschiedene Stammgruppen in den Szenarien gezählt... Szenarien gingen auch immer sehr flott auf. Sorry, aber wenn Eure Leute lieber mit dem fetten Bonus die Szenarien abrocken (gestern haben in einem Szen zwei Ordnungsspieler 10k und einer 13k Ruf bekommen) anstatt sich im Open für weniger Punkte den Hintern aufzureißen kann ich Euch auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Helrok (4. Juni 2009)

nein, heretik hat recht...

wo sind denn eure r0xx0r-bomber/meelee-grps? keine davon rennt im orvr herum - lieber in den szenarien rubbeln.

würdet ihr auch nur eine handvoll von diesen gruppen fürs orvr mal zusammen bekommen, hättet ihr einen kt, der auch was reissen könnte. aber wie schon gesagt, rubbeln ist ja müheloser..

ich kann es auch nur wiederholen: wo war der bonus für destro, als wochenlang die order in IC war?
es gab keinen. also seid still, immerhin habt ihr von goa etwas bekommen - zumal sterntaler ausdrücklich gesagt hat (und was hier immer als argument für die gekippte serverbalance genommen wird): 
selbst die gesammte zerstörung, wenn sie nach carroburg gewechselt wäre, hätte die balance nicht kippen können!
da aber ein großteil nach drakenwald gegangen ist (inoffizieller ersatz-rp server usw.), kann somit das erst recht nicht der grund für den umschwung sein!

ich denke eher, dass einige order nach 1.2.1 lieber twinken gegangen sind oder gleich ganz aufgehört haben, weil sie durch änderungen/nerfs ihrer chars selbigen als wertlos angesehen haben.
destro-spieler spürten da vielleicht den wind des wandels und der schwung hält scheinbar bis jetzt an.

btw. ist die destro-fraktion auf erengrad auch sehr unterlegen - warum gibt es hier keinen bonus?



HolySalva schrieb:


> Ob 1.3 was ändern wird hoffe ich einfach mal, im Prinzip bin ich mittlerweile für ne Zonenbegrenzung in jedem Gebiet, von mir aus auch nur auf Carroburg solange bis sich die Spielelzahlen wieder angleichen.



ja das kann ich mir vorstellen - sz im großen stil?! wenn das passiert, dann wirst du sehen, dass sich eure sz-r0xx0rs auf einmal zu kt's zusammen schliessen können, aber nur um dann... ach was soll's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (4. Juni 2009)

HolySalva schrieb:


> man hätte vielleicht nicht jede Huss-Gilde auf den Server lassen sollen dann hätten wir das Problem nicht.


hihi die Aussage find ich Goldig vorallem wenn man bedenkt das der Grossteil von Huss nach Draken gegangen ist.
Euer Prob ist das ihr gerade die 2-3 Destrogilden abbekommen habt die man in dem letzten Monaten von Huss als einziges im RvR gesehn hat (naja ok 90% trifft es eher paar aktive Destro-Hussler der letzten Monate sind auch nach Draken aber es sin bedeutend  mehr "wenns eng wird steck ich den Kopf in den sand " Destros nach Draken) die ne Orga hatten und vorallem die ned wenn sie aufs Maul bekommen haben weinend den PC ausgemacht haben.
Zjo und das war wohl Caro-Ordnung nimmer gewöhnt das sie Wiederstand bekommen haben und sich ihr Feind nicht nach der 1. Klatsche ins pve verzog. 
Zjo und was passiertl immer wenn es gut läuft ? Genau die ganzen Trittbrettfahrer die Wochenlang weinten wie imba doch der Gegner ist und man ja gaaaaaar nix dagegen machen könnte und alles doof ist und man nur noch RvR verweigern sollte um dem bösen bösen Feind mal so richtig doll eins auszuwischen oder man doch glei das ABO kündigen sollte ,tauchen nun aus ihren Löschern auf und reiten auf der Welle mit wärend auf der Gegenseite die ganzen Muttisöhnchen sich weinend in RvE verkrümmeln mit ABO kündigung drohen und derweil über den ach so imba Feind weinen. 
Hmmmm hab ich nun nur das Gefühl in nem Kreis fest zu stecken? Oo


----------



## HolySalva (4. Juni 2009)

@ helrok: wochenlang waren wir vorne. Richtig! ihr dagegen aber moment...9 monate ist das game on...ich würde mal sagen so ca. 7 monate! ehrm da ist dann ein bonus wohl das mindeste (obwohl ich ihn nicht gebraucht hätte, wie gesagt, ich spreche eher weniger für mich als Spieler sondern für die Situation). 
Was soll Sterntaler auch anderes sagen, glaubst du das er für Fehler gerade stehen will? wohl kaum. Und warum geben sie einen Bonus wenn es keine Unterzahl gibt? ich bitte dich!

@ heretik: wenn wir unserern ruf net holen können weil wir nicht locken können dann müssen halt SCs gewonnen werden. Wie du richtig sagst, gingen gestern immer welche auf. trotzdem konntet ihr allerdings unsere Gebiete locken während von uns keiner im ORvR war...also wieder ein Beweis für die Unterzahl (oder natürlich, hat jeder T 1-3 getwinkt).

@ churchak: schönes Ding mit dem Kreis, wird aber auch immer so bleiben wenn nicht was passiert.

aber wie gesagt, ich hoffe auf 1.3, evtl. kommen d ja noch mehr Leute oder alles verteilt sich anders..wir werden sehen, das es ein Ungleichgewicht gibt kann ja keiner verneinen, immerhin das


----------



## Dagon1 (4. Juni 2009)

Das Problem der Orderunterlegenheit ist selbstgemachtes Leid, da bei der Order mehr Leute den Account kündigen als bei den Destros. Wenn 1.3 in die Grütze geht kann es gut sein das auch genug Destros gehen und es sich wieder ausgleicht und wenn 1.3 gut wird dann kommen genug Orders wieder und es gleicht sich aus.
Außerdem hat Heretik vollkommen recht damit, daß die organiisierten Orderspieler sich zZ zu fein sind im orvr irgendwas anderes zu tun als Festungen zu deffen.

Wenn die Destros mehrere Zonen locken dann sind wir zZ auch nur 1-3 WB's pro Bereich, d.h. daß dies auch locker bekämpfbar ist von Orderseite aus wenn die Order nur will. Aber sie will ja nicht.

Egal was auf den Servern los ist, sobald es um Sieg und Niederlage geht ist es allein von den Spielern abhngig von niemandem sonst. Ergo hilft flennen recht wenig.
Und Hussler sind nicht sehr viele gekommen. Eine größere Gilde mit 10-20 Leuten und 3-5 kleinere mit 4-10 Spielern. Dies sindallerdings Leute die gerne orvr machen und nicht dauernd rumheulen wenns mal nicht klappt.


----------



## Luzgrim (4. Juni 2009)

Versteh ich nich.

Wie will man einen Krieg gewinnen wenn die Armeen sich nach einigen verlorenen Schlachten jammernd in die Schmollecke zurückziehen.
Wie kann ich ein Spiel(Spiel) mögen und, sobald eine gewisse Zeit der erfolg ausbleibt gleich, meinen Account kündigen.
Wie wollen solche Leute dann im real Live klarkommen da kann man bei Erfolglosigkeit nich de Ac. kündigen da muß man sich erschießen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blivogh (4. Juni 2009)

Barnacle schrieb:


> aba bei szenarien klatscht ihr die destros ab t3 mit links weg


selbst das nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (4. Juni 2009)

HolySalva schrieb:


> @ heretik: wenn wir unserern ruf net holen können weil wir nicht locken können dann müssen halt SCs gewonnen werden. Wie du richtig sagst, gingen gestern immer welche auf. trotzdem konntet ihr allerdings unsere Gebiete locken während von uns keiner im ORvR war...also wieder ein Beweis für die Unterzahl (oder natürlich, hat jeder T 1-3 getwinkt).



Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus... Was gibt's für nen Lock? 3k plus 20 %? Da doch lieber jede Viertelstunde 5 bis 10k, oder? Wenn die besagten fünf Stammgruppen aufhören würden, sich in den Szenarien gesundzustoßen, würde das Bild im Open schon deutlich anders aussehen.


----------



## Makalvian (4. Juni 2009)

Luzgrim schrieb:


> Versteh ich nich.
> 
> Wie will man einen Krieg gewinnen wenn die Armeen sich nach einigen verlorenen Schlachten jammernd in die Schmollecke zurückziehen.
> Wie kann ich ein Spiel(Spiel) mögen und, sobald eine gewisse Zeit der erfolg ausbleibt gleich, meinen Account kündigen.
> ...



Crack, Heroin , Koks und noch vieles mehr anders kann man manche denkeise nicht nachvollziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (4. Juni 2009)

Ich bin komplett neu bei War und auch erst frisch ins T2 gekommen,also kann bis auf die Farbe auf der Karte nicht viel zum RvR auf Carroburg sagen.

Aber als alter DAOC Ava Hib Spieler weiss ich,das ein guter Leader und Organisierte Gruppen zahlenmäsige Überlegenheit oft besiegen können.

Ava Hib hat sich trotz 18% Spieleranteil immer famous geschlagen,dank toller Führer wie Kraaha, Bonesaw,Fideris, Leonardo usw (spielte nur bis TOA).

Albion damals hatte Masse, aber nur wenig Organisation und wurde deswegen in der Regel meistens ziehmlich abgewatscht, auch wenn sie natürlich kurzfristig mit ihrer 50% Masse alles plattwalzten. Aber schon beim Gegenschlag wurden Albion meistens schon zerlegt,weil ohne Organisation das eben nur viel,viele vereinzelte Grübbchen waren,die man dann schnell zerlegte.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich weiss nicht ob es eine große,starke Gilde auf Carroburg gibt mit einem charismatischen Leader,der das ganze mal in die Hand nehmen kann.

Wenn nein,siehts schlecht aus, wenn doch,dann dürften sich die Probleme bald erledigt haben und es dürfte eher ausgeglichen sein, eventuell mit leichten Vorteile bei der Zerstörung,aber halt deutlich ausgeglichener.

Wie gesagt, Avalon Hibernia ist ein perfektes Beispiel,was man trotz völliger Spielerunterlegenheit (die ja so auf Carroburg mit Sicherheit nicht herrscht) erreichen kann.Avalon Albion ein perfektes Beispiel,wie wenig man trotz absoluter Spielerzahlüberlegenheit alles nicht erreichen kann.


----------



## blivogh (4. Juni 2009)

nur vergisst du in deiner Rede, dass es in DAoC 3 Fraktionen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es nur Hib und Alb geben würde, wie sähe es dann wohl aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und in t4 sieht es nunmal so aus, dass Destros nicht nur Masse bringen, sondern auch ein paa SG-KTs, also ist da auch die Absprache vorhanden ..


----------



## Churchak (4. Juni 2009)

Luzgrim schrieb:


> Versteh ich nich.
> 
> Wie will man einen Krieg gewinnen wenn die Armeen sich nach einigen verlorenen Schlachten jammernd in die Schmollecke zurückziehen.
> Wie kann ich ein Spiel(Spiel) mögen und, sobald eine gewisse Zeit der erfolg ausbleibt gleich, meinen Account kündigen.
> ...


der Unterschied ist halt das es ein Spiel ist und eben nicht das RL,nicht jeder hat da halt die Lust oder Motivation sich da so rein zu hängen wie er es machen würde wenn es da um was reales gehn würde.
Order/Destro greift gerade zum 1000. mal ne Festung an und ich hab null Bock auf den 1000. langweiligen Deff?Zjo drauf gekackt selbst wenn sie bis in die Stadt kommen und selbige für nen Tag dicht machen danach heist es ja quasi neues spiel neue Schlacht verlieren tut man dadurch trotzdem nix(mal von Zeit die man fürs Stadtleveln brauch abgesehn).


----------



## Shaft13 (6. Juni 2009)

blivogh schrieb:


> nur vergisst du in deiner Rede, dass es in DAoC 3 Fraktionen gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei 2 Fraktionen hätte man in DAOC auch kein 80 zu 20 Verhältnis gehabt.

Aber es stimmt schon,wenn Organisation und Masse zusammentrifft, dann sieht es natürlich ganz schlecht aus für die zahlenmässig Unterlegenen. Wobei mit SG KTs halt dennoch viel gemacht werden kann.

Aber man muss halt wleche haben und habenw ir welche auf Carroseite Ordnung?


----------



## Kontessa (6. Juni 2009)

Das war doch schon vor WAR Release absehbar, erstaunt mich dass es immernoch Threads wie diesen hier gibt. 

Ich meine, wie kann man ernsthaft ein 2 Fraktionen Spiel releasen, wo die eine Fraktion wesentlich mehr "Liebe im Detail" bekommen hat als die andere und dann erwarten, dass sich die Spieler gleichmäßig auf die beiden Seiten verteilen? Die Order ist größtenteils einfach lächerlich designt worden. Total lieblose Sets, Startgebiete, Charaktermodelle sowie Quests (bestes Beispiel wäre hier z.B. Hochelfen). Da steckt einfach nix drin, auch mit der Vorgabe von Games Workshop hätte man da wesentlich mehr reinpacken können/müssen.


----------



## Lemendeer (6. Juni 2009)

Ich denke das Problem ist das die Klassen der Destros einfach Stärker sind bzw. bessere fähigkeiten haben ,... ich sag nur 3 oder 4 klassen können herziehn bei Oder nur eine oder der fehler mit den immun timern . Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen das wenn man einen Destro versucht zu binden oder umzuwerfen immer ein immun bekommt? das liegt daran das wenn man das auf einen von denen macht also entwaffenn, verstummmen oder umwerfen festhalten oder was weis ich istd er für alle diese efekte für 30 sec immun. und bei order nicht. die haben das nicht da kannst du den ganzen tag am boden liegen,...

Und ich denke da Menschen auch gerne mal gewinnen Spielen die meisten die Fraktion die die Stärkeren kKlassen und den Immun timer hat.

sofar,... btw der ae balance patch wird noch nicht mit dem nächsten patch kommen,.... also weiter gebombe,....

Die die mir nicht glauben schaut euch in den Englishen foren um. Da könnt ihr viel nachlesen.


----------



## Marox (6. Juni 2009)

Lemendeer schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem ist das die Klassen der Destros einfach Stärker sind bzw. bessere fähigkeiten haben ,... ich sag nur 3 oder 4 klassen können herziehn bei Oder nur eine oder der fehler mit den immun timern . Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen das wenn man einen Destro versucht zu binden oder umzuwerfen immer ein immun bekommt? das liegt daran das wenn man das auf einen von denen macht also entwaffenn, verstummmen oder umwerfen festhalten oder was weis ich istd er für alle diese efekte für 30 sec immun. und bei order nicht. die haben das nicht da kannst du den ganzen tag am boden liegen,...
> 
> Und ich denke da Menschen auch gerne mal gewinnen Spielen die meisten die Fraktion die die Stärkeren kKlassen und den Immun timer hat.
> 
> ...



alle von dir genannten Dinge kann ich genauso für die jeweils andere Fraktion schreiben....
liegt halt denk ich an der wahrnehmung und das auf der anderen seite das Gras immer grüner ist xD

wer jetzt wo die stärkeren Klassen hat, möcht ich gar net festlegen, sind halt diverse Unterschiede die bei bestimmten Gruppenzusammenstellungen ziemlich AUA beim Feind machen.


MfG
Akto


----------



## Shagkul (6. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir nun einen Order Twink auf Carroburg erstellt, war vorher dort Destro Twinken. Allerdings noch nicht sehr hoch im lvl, von daher tat mir der lösch nicht weh.

Erster Eindruck im RvR, “da wird man ja erschlagen“. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir haben versucht im T1 Elfen mit 3-4 Leuten Szs zu nehmen und wurden gerade gnadenlos überrannt.
Das interessante ist, da Destros vermutlich auf Einfluß in diesen Gebieten hoffen, erwarten sie uns schon kurz nach dem WC Ausgang.
Vielleicht solltet ihr etwas damit warten, wenn ihr tatsächlich nochmal ein paar Punkte wollt.

Also als Ordler ist der Einstieg schon mal “gelungen” 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wundert mich nicht, dass ihr keinen Nachwuchs kriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Shagkul


----------



## heretik (6. Juni 2009)

Lemendeer schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem ist das die Klassen der Destros einfach Stärker sind bzw. bessere fähigkeiten haben ,... ich sag nur 3 oder 4 klassen können herziehn bei Oder nur eine oder der fehler mit den immun timern . Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen das wenn man einen Destro versucht zu binden oder umzuwerfen immer ein immun bekommt? das liegt daran das wenn man das auf einen von denen macht also entwaffenn, verstummmen oder umwerfen festhalten oder was weis ich istd er für alle diese efekte für 30 sec immun. und bei order nicht. die haben das nicht da kannst du den ganzen tag am boden liegen,...
> 
> Und ich denke da Menschen auch gerne mal gewinnen Spielen die meisten die Fraktion die die Stärkeren kKlassen und den Immun timer hat.
> 
> ...



Ja, mhm. Wie wär's wenn du dich das nächste Mal einfach informierst und nicht deine subjektiven Eindrücke einfach wiedergibst... denn da scheint's ja offenbar nicht allzu weit her zu sein.

Destro hat 3 oder 4 Puller, Order nur einen. Aha.

Destro hat Immunities, Order nicht. Oho.

Destro bombt, Order nicht. Ihi.

Eventuell solltest du in den "englishen foren" mal was anderes als die Heulthreads lesen, beispielsweise Klassenbeschreibungen oder Spielanleitungen oder sowas.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Juni 2009)

blivogh schrieb:


> nur vergisst du in deiner Rede, dass es in DAoC 3 Fraktionen gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bei uns auf Drakenwald ist Order mehr, dafür ist Destro schlauer.



Kontessa schrieb:


> Das war doch schon vor WAR Release absehbar, erstaunt mich dass es immernoch Threads wie diesen hier gibt.
> 
> Ich meine, wie kann man ernsthaft ein 2 Fraktionen Spiel releasen, wo die eine Fraktion wesentlich mehr "Liebe im Detail" bekommen hat als die andere und dann erwarten, dass sich die Spieler gleichmäßig auf die beiden Seiten verteilen? Die Order ist größtenteils einfach lächerlich designt worden. Total lieblose Sets, Startgebiete, Charaktermodelle sowie Quests (bestes Beispiel wäre hier z.B. Hochelfen). Da steckt einfach nix drin, auch mit der Vorgabe von Games Workshop hätte man da wesentlich mehr reinpacken können/müssen.




da muss ich dir zustimmen, was aber auch der Grund für das unausgeglichene Klassenverhältniss ist( Order mehr Heiler).

Denn wer Order wählt hat einfach keinen Geschmack (ausser vllt. Menschen) und kann daher jede Klasse wählen wo bei Destro die Spaltaz einfach die ebsten sind.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Juni 2009)

Miilee schrieb:


> Hiho werte Warhammerkollegen,
> 
> in diesem Thread geht es mir darum, dass wir neue Spieler auf Seiten der Order dazu bekommen können. Warum ich das schreibe ist das rießige Balancing Problem im orvr. Gestern hatten wir das erste mal in dieser woche im t2 2 festungen und konnten eine über einige Stunden halten. Aber während wir mit einem kt noch gut bedient waren, kamen 2 1/2 kts der Destros an und hätten wir kein keep gehabt wäre ein kampf sinnlos gewesen.
> Das ganze Problem begann erst seid dem der Server Huss down ist und vile ihren char getranst haben. Ich kann keinen zwingen Order zu spielen, aber es wäre ein Anfang wenn ich hiereinmal auf das rießen balancing Problem hinweisen kann, was der Ansicht vieler, am größten auf Carobourg zu finden ist, von allen gut bevölkerten Servern.
> ...




Achja: die Destros von Huss sind zu euch und die Orders zu uns -.-.

Naja einer der vielen Sachen die die Leute da oben verbockt haben.


----------



## heretik (6. Juni 2009)

Miilee schrieb:


> Das ganze Problem begann erst seid dem der Server Huss down ist und vile ihren char getranst haben.



Na klar, da begann das Problem erst ... für Ordnung halt. Vorher war die Situation genau umgekehrt und der Server zugunsten der Ordnung gekippt, aber hey, wer möchte da als Ordnungsspieler von nem Problem sprechen, gell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (6. Juni 2009)

nunja, mittlerweile müsste es jeder einsehen, es wird niemals ein gleichgewicht herrschen. eine seite hat immer einen vorteil, egal auf welchem server


----------



## Miilee (6. Juni 2009)

Es geht mir eig nur darum, dass wie oben bereits richtig angedeutet wurde, mehr liebe in die Destros gesteckt wurde und das auch mit erheblichen Opfern des balancing. natürlich kann man den Entwicklern nichts vorwerfen aber das fängt für neue spieler schon einmal mit dem anfangsscreen der rassen wahl an und endet mit lvl 10 wenn die meisten genug von der Order haben und sich einen destro char erstellen der dann irgendwie nicht nach lvl 10 gelöscht wird. Die meisten spielen order anfangs nur weil sie das düstere nicht so mögen und dann merken, das düstere gewinnt nunmal auf caroburg alles und sich dann einfacher der destro zuwenden um dann in ihrem bann zu bleiben.
Seis drum ich hoffe auf verbesserungen und kann jedem die Order empfehlen auch wenn Destro wohl etwas besser ist. Wenn man die grenze von lvl 20 bei der order überwunden hat dann geht es leichter voran
mfg Millee


----------



## pulla_man (6. Juni 2009)

Miilee schrieb:


> Es geht mir eig nur darum, dass wie oben bereits richtig angedeutet wurde, mehr liebe in die Destros gesteckt wurde und das auch mit erheblichen Opfern des balancing. natürlich kann man den Entwicklern nichts vorwerfen aber das fängt für neue spieler schon einmal mit dem anfangsscreen der rassen wahl an und endet mit lvl 10 wenn die meisten genug von der Order haben und sich einen destro char erstellen der dann irgendwie nicht nach lvl 10 gelöscht wird. Die meisten spielen order anfangs nur weil sie das düstere nicht so mögen und dann merken, das düstere gewinnt nunmal auf caroburg alles und sich dann einfacher der destro zuwenden um dann in ihrem bann zu bleiben.
> Seis drum ich hoffe auf verbesserungen und kann jedem die Order empfehlen auch wenn Destro wohl etwas besser ist. Wenn man die grenze von lvl 20 bei der order überwunden hat dann geht es leichter voran
> mfg Millee



da muss ich dir in manchen punkten zustimmen, auf jeden fall bin ich auch der meinung, dass die destro chars einfach besser und cooler wirken. jedoch gab es auch zeiten wo die order dominiert hat. ich glaube kaum dass das balance an dem style der einzelnen fraktionen festgemacht werden kann


----------



## Miilee (6. Juni 2009)

Ich denke schon das das ein Stück weit beeinflusst wie die chars aussehen und wirken. Aber was zählt ist das der neue patch Länder der Toten nicht zu sehr auf resccourcen sammeln zählt, denn die Destro ist nun mal mehr und dann erleben wir wieder einen herbe enttäuschung so wie jede woche wenn altdorf angegriffen wird und einen stern verliert.


----------



## heretik (6. Juni 2009)

Miilee schrieb:


> Es geht mir eig nur darum, dass wie oben bereits richtig angedeutet wurde, mehr liebe in die Destros gesteckt wurde und das auch mit erheblichen Opfern des balancing. natürlich kann man den Entwicklern nichts vorwerfen aber das fängt für neue spieler schon einmal mit dem anfangsscreen der rassen wahl an und endet mit lvl 10 wenn die meisten genug von der Order haben und sich einen destro char erstellen der dann irgendwie nicht nach lvl 10 gelöscht wird. Die meisten spielen order anfangs nur weil sie das düstere nicht so mögen und dann merken, das düstere gewinnt nunmal auf caroburg alles und sich dann einfacher der destro zuwenden um dann in ihrem bann zu bleiben.



Und wie erklärt man sich dann von der Ordnung dominierte Server?

Ist ja ganz fein, wie Ihr Euch im stillen Kämmerchen Theorien zurechthämmert, aber man sollte vorsichtig mit Verallgemeinerungen sein.


----------



## DefenderX (6. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Bei uns auf Drakenwald ist Order mehr, dafür ist Destro schlauer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol ?


Eben weil es umgekehrt war bin ich auf Drakenwald-Order gegangen...  Ich erinnere mich noch gut an den letzten Monat wo wir oft von Destowalzen in teilweise 3:1 Übermacht platt gemacht worden sind also erzähl net solchen Quark


----------



## blivogh (7. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Na klar, da begann das Problem erst ... für Ordnung halt. Vorher war die Situation genau umgekehrt und der Server zugunsten der Ordnung gekippt, aber hey, wer möchte da als Ordnungsspieler von nem Problem sprechen, gell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




falsch, der Server war vorher ausgeglichen .....


Order hatte prozentual mehr BWs als Destros Sorc  .... Nach dem Feuerregen/Schattengruben Nerf hat man gesehen, dass Destros noch ne Menge Spieler aufbieten konnte ....  Sieht Order derzeit irgnedwo Licht im Tunnel? WEnn ja, wirds n Zug sein ....



Shaft13 schrieb:


> n und habenw ir welche auf Carroseite Ordnung?



mir sind jedenfalls keine bekannt ....



heretik schrieb:


> Destro hat 3 oder 4 Puller, Order nur einen. Aha.




wann wurdest du zum letzten mal von nem Ordner rangezogen?

was hätten wir denn da? Der tolle Löwe nach dem "Fix"

Der Maschinist, dessen Magnet in einer völlig miesen Linie liegt und Int als Attribut braucht, damit nicht zuviel resistet wird .....



Destros:

Magus, sicher auch nicht die beste Linie, aber im Vergleich zum Maschinisten tatsächlich brauchbar
Marauder, nun kann man nicht mal mehr davor weglaufen ...
Chopa ... funktioniert auch sehr gut und gefühlt ohne Immutimer

Ist für mich ein Order 0, Destro 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulis (7. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Bei uns auf Drakenwald ist Order mehr, dafür ist Destro schlauer.



Order mehr?? Hast du was geraucht? Dank der Huss Order ist es sicher etwas besser geworden aber mehr seit immer noch ihr...! Warum ihr im T4 grad so wenig seit bleibt euer Geheimnis. 15 KTs, die ihr noch vor kurzem hattet, bekommen wir auch trotz Huss nie hin. 

Schlauer seit ihr auch nicht wirklich ohne Führung eiert ihr oft hilflos im oRVR rum. Das ist bei uns aber auch nicht anderst allerdings da wir mehr "Leader" haben und deswegen weniger planlos rumlaufen wie ihr, ist die Order im T4 zur Zeit etwas stärker. 

Destro hat mehr Stammis deswegen gehen von 3 Scs meist 2 an euch... alles in allem kann man wohl zur Zeit von einem Unentschieden sprechen. 

Beide Städte werden extrem gut gedefft.

 T1-T3 ist aber klar Destro.

PS: Zum Thema Sauger!
Order hat keinen... den Lion kann man zum pullen nicht mehr verwenden ist das Pet mal nicht Buggy, verreckt es an vorderster Front in Spalta AoE und das Herrchen meist direkt dannach Dazu kommt, das zur Zeit ja so wahnsinnig viele Löwen rumlaufen^^


----------



## Shagkul (7. Juni 2009)

Es geht hier immer noch um Carroburg und hier ist die Lage nicht rosig. Ich werde mir das nicht antun und Spießruten laufen, bis ich lvl 40 bin.

Und das ist das Problem!
Deshalb wird es an Neuankömmlingen scheitern, bis auf ein paar hartgesottene, aber zu denen gehöre ich schon ne weile nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also der Rufbonus allein, behebt das Problem nicht.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## DefenderX (8. Juni 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Es geht hier immer noch um Carroburg und hier ist die Lage nicht rosig. Ich werde mir das nicht antun und Spießruten laufen, bis ich lvl 40 bin.
> 
> Und das ist das Problem!
> Deshalb wird es an Neuankömmlingen scheitern, bis auf ein paar hartgesottene, aber zu denen gehöre ich schon ne weile nicht mehr
> ...




Und trot alledem ist es net nur ein Carroburg-Problem sondern auch ein Drakenwald-Problem ob du es nu willst oder net...


----------



## Shagkul (8. Juni 2009)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Und trot alledem ist es net nur ein Carroburg-Problem sondern auch ein Drakenwald-Problem ob du es nu willst oder net...



Mag sein, mag sein.... Aber dann macht nen Thread zu Drakenwald auf und heult nicht in diesem rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um es zu verdeutlichen.

Zwei Fußballvereine steigen ab. Ich gehe in das Forum von dem anderen Verein um darüber zu Diskutieren das mein Verein absteigt.


----------



## Hellbabe (8. Juni 2009)

Du hättest den Threat auch allgemein halten können...Wo is Order dominant ? oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Averland sieht doch auch net besser aus bei Order. Und dann kommt noch hinzu, daß da eh kein Zusammenspiel herrscht. Zonenlock kurz vor Festung..aber der Großteil läuft in anderen Gebieten rum, und wundert sich, wieso auf einmal alle Sfzs oder Burgen wieder rot sind, weil ja keiner mehr im Gebiet ist^^. Aber mit Land der Toten wird alles besser *IRONIE AUS* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (8. Juni 2009)

naja.. ich sag die zeit der order auf Carroburg wird wieder kommen... sie hatten nen höhepunkt mit 1.2 und haben uns da schon überrannt... und das kommt auch irgendwann mal wieder.


----------



## Todtsteltzer (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wie man an meiner Signatur sehen kann, spiele ich auf Carroburg auf Seite der Zerstörung.

Zweifellos sind wir der Ordnung zwar rein _zahlenmäßig_ stark überlegen, aber die Masse ist nicht alles. Viel wichtiger sind meines Erachtens gute KT-Leiter, deren Anweisungen auch befolgt werden, und die sich im Chat artikulieren und durchsetzen können. Wir haben auf Zerstörungsseite ein paar sehr fähige Leute, und wenn die online sind, dann ist Altdorf definitiv in Gefahr. Jedoch, der durchschnittliche Random-KT versucht sich meist einmal halbherzig an der Festung und zieht nach dem ersten Wipe ins nächste Gebiet weiter. Das ist z. Zt. unser größtes Problem und euer Glück, liebe Ordler!

Zudem hat die Ordnung auch auf Carroburg sehr gute PVP-Spieler. Wenn ich z. B. in Szenarien an Mitglieder von Wotans Kindern oder den Johnsons gerate, nehme ich meistens ganz schnell die Beine in die Hand! Zonen-Locks für die Zerstörung scheitern oft genug an zu wenig gewonnenen Szenarien, weshalb wir dann "über die Zeit" gehen müssen. Genau das ist aber auch der Punkt: Bringt eure PVP-Profis dazu, mehr offenes RVR statt nur Szenarien zu machen, und ihr werdet wieder mehr Erfolge sehen!

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Dilan (8. Juni 2009)

Ich habs auch aufgegeben.

Ich hab auch immer Order gespielt, erstens Mochte ich meinen Maschinisten und 2. schwimm ich nich gerne mitm Strom... als Goblin Heiler....

Dieses Ungleichgewicht besteht seit anfang an und auch die *super krassen ultra buffs in unterzahl* ham daran nix geändert.

Anfangs ging das noch ganz gut, eigene Gilde eigene KT geleitet. Dann kam die Fanboy welle pre LichKing. Ich hab dann aufgehört weil ausser zergen ohne sinnund verstand nichts mehr zu finden war. Ka wie es im moment aussieht, ich spiele zwar mit dem Gedanken wieder ein zu steigen, aber da meine Gilde nicht mehr existiert... mal sehen.


----------



## Oníshanu (8. Juni 2009)

Hm am Anfang war Order durchgehend in der Unterzahl...jetzt schwankt es halt immer wieder hin und her da bleibt doch keine Zeit zum whine-.-


----------



## heretik (8. Juni 2009)

Nach 1.2 hat uns die Ordnung beschimpft was wir für Heulsusen seien, weil wir gegen ne Übermacht den Schwanz einziehen und uns beschweren, weil die Ordnung täglich mit mehrfacher Überzahl durch unsere Zonen in unsere Stadt gefegt ist.

In dem Fall geb ich den Käse zum Wein mal dankbar zurück; das Pendel schwingt immer in beide Richtungen, und derzeit kommt's halt wieder zurück.


----------



## madass (8. Juni 2009)

Jajaja... kriegt euch mal wieder ein... wie wärs mal mit weniger weinen weil destro zZ in der Überzahl ist. Wenn ihr einfach mal eure Ärsche zusammenpressen würdet dann würde man auch in unterzahl was reissen können.
Warhammer ist zum Glück eins der Spiele bei dem Equip nicht so viel ausmachT wie Skill.

Also lernt eure Klasse zu spielen und haut die Destros weg.


DER KRIEG IST ÜBERALL!!!


----------



## Gortek (8. Juni 2009)

Wenn jeder Order in diesem Thread spielen würde, anstatt zu heulen, würde es vielleicht nicht so ein Ungleichgewicht zu unseren Gunsten geben, wie noch vor ein paar Wochen für euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Jelarina (8. Juni 2009)

ich kenn das problem bei averland war es ähnlich aber dank einiger leute die sich intensiv befasst haben und 2-3 serverraids geplant haben und die ordnung dadurch mal gesehen hat was sie alles reisen kann (aus nen serverraid der destros zu verhindern) ises bei uns nun einfach nur geil sind zwar fast nur destros da die aber nix weiter machen als locken 1x festung attacken und weiterlocken
die haben keinen bock mehr nachdem sie ca 2x den tag 1 woche lang in altdorf waren und altdorf ca nur 2x gelockt hatten und uns ewig viele invasormarken und teile geschenkt haben

hoffe ab 1.3 wird es lukrativer die stadt anzugreifen vermisse iwie schon die altdorfdeffs

ps schon mal den begriff bombergruppen gehört da können so 3 gruppen schon mal gut und gerne 2 kt wipen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur so als tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Sordak (8. Juni 2009)

Jelarina schrieb:


> ich kenn das problem bei averland war es ähnlich aber dank einiger leute die sich intensiv befasst haben und 2-3 serverraids geplant haben und die ordnung dadurch mal gesehen hat was sie alles reisen kann (aus nen serverraid der destros zu verhindern) ises bei uns nun einfach nur geil sind zwar fast nur destros da die aber nix weiter machen als locken 1x festung attacken und weiterlocken
> die haben keinen bock mehr nachdem sie ca 2x den tag 1 woche lang in altdorf waren und altdorf ca nur 2x gelockt hatten und uns ewig viele invasormarken und teile geschenkt haben
> 
> hoffe ab 1.3 wird es lukrativer die stadt anzugreifen vermisse iwie schon die altdorfdeffs
> ...



kann dir leider nur zum teil zustimmen,ja das RVR auf averland macht wieder spass nachdem die order ihren arsch wieder hochbekommen hat und man siehe auf einmal das die destros doch nicht so die riesen übermacht hat sondern sich locker 50% der order nicht mehr raus getraut haben.ka warum nun auf einmal doch so viele order player da sind (vieleicht der rufbonus??)
aber das RVR könnte besser sein,die order spielt für meinen geschmack immer noch zu passiv,leider.

und das die destros kein bock mehr auf altdorf haben stimmt nicht,nur der radnom zerg ist 1. zu rufgeil um sich an ner gedefften festung auf zu halten (einmal wipe wenn man überhaupt hingegangen ist = schnell anders gebiet und locken weil 3200 ruf) und 2. zu unfähig sich mal ausserhalb der geplanten raids zu organisieren um auch mal spontan ne festung zu nehmen.

ich persönlich würde mir ja wünschen das die order auch ausserhalb der raid tage und mal zur primetime versucht gebiete zu locken bzw den lock der destros öfter mal versauen würde.dann hätten wir viel mehr offene kämpfe und die ganzen random locker für ruf only würden sich verpissen.


----------



## HEILDICH (8. Juni 2009)

Jajaja... kriegt euch mal wieder ein... wie wärs mal mit weniger weinen weil destro zZ in der Überzahl ist. Wenn ihr einfach mal eure Ärsche zusammenpressen würdet dann würde man auch in unterzahl was reissen können.
Warhammer ist zum Glück eins der Spiele bei dem Equip nicht so viel ausmachT wie Skill.

Also lernt eure Klasse zu spielen und haut die Destros weg.


DER KRIEG IST ÜBERALL!!!



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
selten so gelacht . 
solltest mal auf einen server spielen wo order in unzerzahl ist (EMPFEHLE AVERLAND) wenn du nichtmal aus dem wc kommst weil in dem gebiet 200 destros und nichtmal 30 mann order steht
du es einfach nicht schaffst ein gebiet zu locken , knapp vor dem lock kommen mal schnell 200-300 mann und tappen mal ein sfz (jaja kannste ruhig deffen mit 1 kt)
oder beim festungsdeff solange destros in die burg schicken (beachte der lord wurde nie ausser kampf gelassen) bis der letzte verteidiger ausradiert wurde da man nie zum rezzen kommt
und ja es ist ja so lustig immer in unterzahl zu kämpfen (und wenn du mal mit deiner stammgruppe etwas leute ärgesrt kommt mal schnell der destro zug mit 100 kämpfern) da du dir ja sicher sein kannst
ES KOMMT KEINE VERSTÄRKUNG
und den spruch lernt eure klasse spielen (was hat das mit klassen spielen lernen zu tun wenn du in einer 4 zu 1 unterzahl kämpfst) kannste dir mal getrost in den AHA STECKEN 
den zu 90 % bin ich mir sicher , getraust du dich nicht aus den 100 mann zerg raus sonst würdest nicht so GROSSE TÖNE spucken den wer schon des öfteren in unterzahl gekämpft hat weiss man kann noch so viel skill 
haben wenn es einfach zuviele sind kannste nix machen (jaja bombergruppe aber das geht max 2-3 mal den irgendwann läuft auch der dümmste kt etwas weiter auseindergezogen)

und mal so kleine frage am rande zwecks immunitäts counter
stimmen die gerüchte das die counter der order nicht stimmen (magus zieht und bindet gleichzeitig, ae knockdown auserkorener oder chaosbarbar, und dan bombe)
nun meine frage normal müsste ich ja nach dem ziehen min 20 sek immun sein gegen betäubung oder niederschlagungseffeckte ????
auf baldige antwort freuch ich mich schonmal


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (8. Juni 2009)

madass schrieb:


> Jajaja... kriegt euch mal wieder ein... wie wärs mal mit weniger weinen weil destro zZ in der Überzahl ist. Wenn ihr einfach mal eure Ärsche zusammenpressen würdet dann würde man auch in unterzahl was reissen können.
> Warhammer ist zum Glück eins der Spiele bei dem Equip nicht so viel ausmachT wie Skill.
> 
> Also lernt eure Klasse zu spielen und haut die Destros weg.
> ...



In Warhammer Online ist Equip zwar nicht so wichtig, aber es gibt kein MMORPG, wo man so wenig gegen Überzahl machen kann wie in Warhammer Online. Der größere Zerg gewinnt hier einfach immer, es gibt viel zu wenig taktische Elemente. Ich kenne kein MMORPG, wo ein Zerg in Unterzahl so wenig machen kann wie in Warhammer Online. Da kann man sich den Skill sonst wohin stecken.


----------



## DerTingel (9. Juni 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> und mal so kleine frage am rande zwecks immunitäts counter
> stimmen die gerüchte das die counter der order nicht stimmen (magus zieht und bindet gleichzeitig, ae knockdown auserkorener oder chaosbarbar, und dan bombe)
> nun meine frage normal müsste ich ja nach dem ziehen min 20 sek immun sein gegen betäubung oder niederschlagungseffeckte ????
> auf baldige antwort freuch ich mich schonmal



die immunitäts timer funktionieren auf beiden seiten gleich gut/schlecht...immer wieder diese gerüchte dass der timer einer fraktion nicht funktioniert. fakt ist, es gibt auf beiden seiten idioten, die entwaffnen zauberer und silencen nahkämpfer...und nach dem staubsauger (egal ob vom magus oder vom maschi) kann man mmn noch niedergeschlagen werden, da das ziehen keine immunität hervor ruft.
mfg


----------



## madass (9. Juni 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> selten so gelacht .
> solltest mal auf einen server spielen wo order in unzerzahl ist (EMPFEHLE AVERLAND) wenn du nichtmal aus dem wc kommst weil in dem gebiet 200 destros und nichtmal 30 mann order steht
> du es einfach nicht schaffst ein gebiet zu locken , knapp vor dem lock kommen mal schnell 200-300 mann und tappen mal ein sfz (jaja kannste ruhig deffen mit 1 kt)
> ...











Finde deine maßlose übertreibung sehr amüsant. Genau du stehst im WC und davor sind 1.000.000 Destros die nur warten bis einer rauskommt.


Junge, wenn du so wenig spass am spiel hast, hör doch einfach auf. Es zwingt DICH keiner das spiel zu spielen. Mir macht das spiel trotz unterzahl viel spass. Und ja ich habe schon des öfteren in Unterzahl gekämpft-> verlorern cause KackNaps im KT. Aber auch schon gewonnen -> stamm grp im ORVR-> win trotz 1:2 unterzahl.

Wenn man genügend skill hat und gut eingespielt ist, ist viel zumachen.

.....


----------



## Ashgard (9. Juni 2009)

Ordnung hat ein Kommunikationsproblem, ein massives.

Bin mit Chars zwischen 16 bis 38 von Huss gewechselt. Zumindest in T2 bis T4 findet
schlicht und ergreifend keine Kommunikation statt, damit meine ich die allgemeinen
Chatkanäle. Weder wird von vorhandenen Schlachtgruppen um Unterstützung geworben
noch finden sich bei Aufrufen Leute, um einen Schlachtgruppe zu finden.

Ein Channelwho 1 und 2 ergibt jede Menge Leute in den Gebieten, die sich einfach
nicht absprechen.


----------



## HEILDICH (9. Juni 2009)

Finde deine maßlose übertreibung sehr amüsant. Genau du stehst im WC und davor sind 1.000.000 Destros die nur warten bis einer rauskommt.


Junge, wenn du so wenig spass am spiel hast, hör doch einfach auf. Es zwingt DICH keiner das spiel zu spielen. Mir macht das spiel trotz unterzahl viel spass. Und ja ich habe schon des öfteren in Unterzahl gekämpft-> verlorern cause KackNaps im KT. Aber auch schon gewonnen -> stamm grp im ORVR-> win trotz 1:2 unterzahl.

Wenn man genügend skill hat und gut eingespielt ist, ist viel zumachen.



looooooooooooool
wie schon zig vorposter vor mir die das gleiche schreiben wer den grösseren zerg hat gewonnen
und zu deiner 2-1 uber oder unterzahl ist ja lächerlich HABE ICH JEDEN TAG UND DAS SOGAR MEHR ALS 1:3
mit meiner stamm sc gruppe bomben wir auch nen kt weg (aber eben max 2-3mal weil auch die dümmsten spieler das mal checken wenn spieler xy kommt laufen die schon davon) 
und wenn du mal auf averland spielst und destro steht kurz vorm lock dan viel spass beim rauslaufen aus dem wc , da stehen mindestens 1-2 kts (gibt gut ruf)
und nebenbei sonntag 10 uhr morgens min 3-4 destron kts praag nordkeep (und order schafft es nichtmal einen kt zu stellen um den gebietslock zu verhinder) und nu du spaddel 
spiele seit release des games auf averland und habe so gut wie nie überzahl auf order seite gesehen gespielt abgesehen von den serverraids und selbst da sind wir fast in unterzahl
problem an der sache ist das viele leute das orvr meiden und nur mehr sc spielen bzw twinken weil niemand lust hat sich auf dauer von einem destro order zerg zu überrennen lassen


----------



## 3 im weckla (9. Juni 2009)

Lemendeer schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem ist das die Klassen der Destros einfach Stärker sind bzw. bessere fähigkeiten haben ,... ich sag nur 3 oder 4 klassen können herziehn bei Oder nur eine oder der fehler mit den immun timern . Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen das wenn man einen Destro versucht zu binden oder umzuwerfen immer ein immun bekommt? das liegt daran das wenn man das auf einen von denen macht also entwaffenn, verstummmen oder umwerfen festhalten oder was weis ich istd er für alle diese efekte für 30 sec immun. und bei order nicht. die haben das nicht da kannst du den ganzen tag am boden liegen,...
> 
> Und ich denke da Menschen auch gerne mal gewinnen Spielen die meisten die Fraktion die die Stärkeren kKlassen und den Immun timer hat.
> 
> ...




Ich habe beide Seiten gespielt, wie einige Rl-Kollegen sowie einige Gildenmates und ALLE ex-Destros bestätigens es bei der Order ist es viel schlimmer der Immunity-Timer ist praktisch nie vorhanden bei den Destros schon. 
Nicht nur Subjetiv auch Objektiv hatten und sogar verabredet um das zu testen udn siehe da Destro immun immun immun Order Knockdown, Silence, Stun etc...

Also der Vorteil ist deutlich auf der Seite der Destros und die Klassen sind auch etwas stärker. Ich war Destro sowie viele die ich kenne möchte ich nomal betonen. Warum spielen wir jetzt Order weil es schwieriger ist und mehr Spaß macht mit diesen features zu gewinnen :-) 

Wer es einfach haben will spielt Destro wer zeigen will was er kann Order :-)


----------



## DerTingel (9. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Ich habe beide Seiten gespielt, wie einige Rl-Kollegen sowie einige Gildenmates und ALLE ex-Destros bestätigens es bei der Order ist es viel schlimmer der Immunity-Timer ist praktisch nie vorhanden bei den Destros schon.
> Nicht nur Subjetiv auch Objektiv hatten und sogar verabredet um das zu testen udn siehe da Destro immun immun immun Order Knockdown, Silence, Stun etc...
> 
> Also der Vorteil ist deutlich auf der Seite der Destros und die Klassen sind auch etwas stärker. Ich war Destro sowie viele die ich kenne möchte ich nomal betonen. Warum spielen wir jetzt Order weil es schwieriger ist und mehr Spaß macht mit diesen features zu gewinnen :-)
> ...



jo, selten so gelacht...so entstehen also solche dummen gerüchte.
naja, wers glaubt wird selig. 
setzt euch mal ein wenig mit der immunität auseinander, stellt fest, dass nicht alles auf einem timer läuft und dann können wir uns weiter unterhalten. aber solche sinn befreiten und auch noch falsche behauptungen ins forum zu stellen, das kann nur absicht sein um sein eigenes versagen klein zu reden.
mfg


----------



## 3 im weckla (9. Juni 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> jo, selten so gelacht...so entstehen also solche dummen gerüchte.
> naja, wers glaubt wird selig.
> setzt euch mal ein wenig mit der immunität auseinander, stellt fest, dass nicht alles auf einem timer läuft und dann können wir uns weiter unterhalten. aber solche sinn befreiten und auch noch falsche behauptungen ins forum zu stellen, das kann nur absicht sein um sein eigenes versagen klein zu reden.
> mfg




Jo richtig selten so gelacht ich bin weder eine Versager noch sonst irgendetwas ich ricke auch mit der Order gut was. Ich heul auch nicht oder beschwere mich. Ich unterliege oft guten Spielern, aber auch die mir.
Die Randoms farmen wir ainfach ab andere Grps /KTs mal so mal so relativ ausgeglichen.

Zum Thema nicht den selben Trigger echt? nee oder Boah ey jetzt sagst du es mir OMG ich habs Danke dir. Tu mir aber bitte einen Gefallen das das dem Spiel auch mal dass es bei den Destrios auch so wird. 

Nochmal für die nicht so hochintelektuellen hier zum Test der wurde mit ca 20 Schars durchgeführt. Da man hier alles ausführlich schreiben muß:

Reihenfolge war immer die selbe:

Erste Testreihe:
Silence-Knockdown-Knockback-Stun
ErgebnisDestro:
Gesilenced-Immun-Immun-Immun
Ordnung: Gesilenced-Am Boden-Flieeeeeeeeeeg-Autschen( Stun)

Zweite Testreihe genauso nur genau anders herum:
Destro:Stun-Immun-Immun-Immun
Order:Stun-Flieeeeeeg-Am Boden-REd halt ohhhh geht net ( Silence)

Das haben wir so ca 20 mal versucht im ganzen waren ca 15 verschiedene Klassen beteiligt...

Wir haben es einmal auf die Spitze getrieben mit Dauerstun und Knockdown die Immunity-Timer der Destros funktionieren fast immer die der Ordnung fast nie. Wir haben mehrfach durch kombinationen von Stun und Knockdown verschiedener Destroklassen die Orderspieler teilweise sogar über eine Minute am Boden gehalten bzw im CC überlebt haben sie dank Heiler bevor wieder eine sinnfreie Aktion von dir kommt. Wir haben es auch versucht mit Destro-Chars die solange im CC zu halten war nicht möglich.

Wir haben uns dazu abgesprochen und nein nicht geleecht es wurde keiner getötet nur einmal hat sich n BW selbst gesprengt aus eigener Dummheit. 

Glaube es oder nicht mir egal, aber die Fakten KANNST DU nicht wegignorieren, halte von mir was du denkst ist mir auch völlig egal.

ICh möchte nicht heulen oder sonst irgendetwas ich komme auch so zurecht und mir macht das Spiel auch so gehörig Spaß und ich spiele ja FREIWILLIG Ordnung und nehme das auch so in Kauf, ich möchte nur dass die Leute endlich aufwachen und auch mal etwas akzeptieren auch wenn es etwas gegen sie ist.

Und Tingel süß wie du weonst wirst du trotz deiner Vorteile von ORdnung gekillt? Ooooooohhhhh, wer ist dann unfähig?
Nimm das nicht zu ernst beleidigen finde ich albern nur weil ich einen Test durchführe mich als unfähig oder heuler hinstellen finde ich .....


Ich spiele freiwillig Order und habe Spaß daran unterlegen zu sein, ich verliere auch Kämpfe sogar einige aber ich enttäusche dich, gewinnen tu ich mehr


----------



## DerTingel (9. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> ....



jetzt bitte nochmal auf deutsch...du roxxor. mit zittern ja schon fast die knie wegen deiner imbaness. mit solchen features gewinnt ihr auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber auch wenn du es jetzt ausführlich schreibst, es ist und bleibt eine lüge...und dass du dich nicht schämst so etwas auch noch ausführlich zu schreiben...nenene. mir wäre es peinlich so einen unsinn zu verzapfen, von dem ich weiß dass er falsch ist. 
aber wenns dir spaß macht dich zum affen zu machen...immer weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hauptsache du TUST mehr gewinnen und du TUST spaß am spiel haben...ich TU mich mal eben wegschreien...
mfg


----------



## 3 im weckla (9. Juni 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> jetzt bitte nochmal auf deutsch...du roxxor. mit zittern ja schon fast die knie wegen deiner imbaness. mit solchen features gewinnt ihr auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verzeih meine nicht ganz so herrausragende schriftliche Darstellung, da ich nebenbei noch arbeite. Lesbar ist es und verstehen tut es auch jeder. Nagut Ironie und Sarkamus versteht man leider nicht immer...

Lüge na gut teste es erst einmal bevor du hier Behauptungen aufstellst. Wie kannst du auch nur behaupten ich lüge OHNE gegenbeweis oder Test??

Hauptsache mal irgendwas abgegeben, oder?.... Der Test wurde von 15 Leuten gemacht und ALLE haben dassselbe festgestellt, und jetzt du? Alles Lügner?

Deine Argumentation ist etwa so was ich nicht sehe glaube ich nicht... Siehst du Luft oder Atome? Gibts nicht stimmt. Ich Lüge auch wenn ich sage dass es beides gibt....
Teller<>Rand...

Warum sollte ich lügen? Aber was soll diese Diskussion, von deiner Seite kommt nur blabla keine Fakten nichst nur gebrummel und gebrabbel....

Teste es selber DANN reden wir weiter und hauotsache mal nen Flame. Ich habe weder Destro noch sonst irgendetwas angegriffen oder?
Nur einen Bericht abgegeben und was macht DurschnitssflameTroll draus s.o. genau über mir 
Danke


----------



## pulla_man (9. Juni 2009)

keine ahnung, aber ich bin als destro auch ständig im CC. ich werde gewurzelt, zünde meine befreiungsaktion, die mich gegen snare und root für 10 sek immun macht, habe noch den ingame-uimmun-timer drauf und werde sofort wieder gesnared.

ich bin im bg, gehe auf den heiler, werde gerootet, komme raus, werde gekicked, renne wieder hin, werde entwaffnet und bin tot. also die CC timer funktionieren definitiv auch bei der destro nicht richtig. 

aber die theorie dass die devs den wert der CC timer bei order auf 0 und bei destro auf 1 setzt ist schon ganz interessant, mehr davon bitte. evtl spielen die devs ja alle destro und machen dass so, um immer schön zu gewinnen???


----------



## heretik (9. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich lügen?



Weil Leute gern mal Argumente erfinden, um welche zu haben, besonders in Spieleforen.

Und allein die Tatsache dass ich als Destro oft genug im Dauer-CC stehe und außerdem oft genug "immun" über den Köpfen meiner Gegner steht, wenn ich ihnen Silence-Root-Snare-Knockback-Effekte verpassen will, verleitet mich schon sehr, auch hier den Gestank der Lüge zu wittern.


----------



## 3 im weckla (9. Juni 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> keine ahnung, aber ich bin als destro auch ständig im CC. ich werde gewurzelt, zünde meine befreiungsaktion, die mich gegen snare und root für 10 sek immun macht, habe noch den ingame-uimmun-timer drauf und werde sofort wieder gesnared.
> 
> ich bin im bg, gehe auf den heiler, werde gerootet, komme raus, werde gekicked, renne wieder hin, werde entwaffnet und bin tot. also die CC timer funktionieren definitiv auch bei der destro nicht richtig.
> 
> aber die theorie dass die devs den wert der CC timer bei order auf 0 und bei destro auf 1 setzt ist schon ganz interessant, mehr davon bitte. evtl spielen die devs ja alle destro und machen dass so, um immer schön zu gewinnen???




Diese Feststellung haben wir teilweise auch schon gemacht, aber bei Destro-Spielern triggern sie deutlich öfter in etwa 8-9 mal öfter funktioniert alles öfter. Ein genauer Test ist schwierig, weil so ewtas richtig lange Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.
Ich kan nauch leider nicht sagen, ob es Klassenabhängig ist oder so etwas dazu ist der Test einfach nicht Aussagekräftig genug, aber die Ergebnisse sind wahr.
Der Immunity-Timer bugt auch bei den Destros aber bei Ordnung wahrscheinlich fast immer.
Eine genaue Auswertung wäre erst ab ca 1k Testreihen möglich und sry dafür bazahlt mich keiner, aber wie gesagt die Destros haben schon deutlich den Vorteil, aber das wird sich alles geben. Wichtiger ist der Spaß und mach doch nen Selbstversuch spiel mal Order als Twink und vergleiche selbst


----------



## 3 im weckla (9. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Weil Leute gern mal Argumente erfinden, um welche zu haben, besonders in Spieleforen.
> 
> Und allein die Tatsache dass ich als Destro oft genug im Dauer-CC stehe und außerdem oft genug "immun" über den Köpfen meiner Gegner steht, wenn ich ihnen Silence-Root-Snare-Knockback-Effekte verpassen will, verleitet mich schon sehr, auch hier den Gestank der Lüge zu wittern.




Der Test ist so geschehen, aber sicherlich keine Garantie dazu bräuchte man tausende Testreihen und bei den Destro bugt der Timer sicherlich auch öfter mal.


----------



## pulla_man (9. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Diese Feststellung haben wir teilweise auch schon gemacht, aber bei Destro-Spielern triggern sie deutlich öfter in etwa 8-9 mal öfter funktioniert alles öfter. Ein genauer Test ist schwierig, weil so ewtas richtig lange Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.
> Ich kan nauch leider nicht sagen, ob es Klassenabhängig ist oder so etwas dazu ist der Test einfach nicht Aussagekräftig genug, aber die Ergebnisse sind wahr.
> Der Immunity-Timer bugt auch bei den Destros aber bei Ordnung wahrscheinlich fast immer.
> Eine genaue Auswertung wäre erst ab ca 1k Testreihen möglich und sry dafür bazahlt mich keiner, aber wie gesagt die Destros haben schon deutlich den Vorteil, aber das wird sich alles geben. Wichtiger ist der Spaß und mach doch nen Selbstversuch spiel mal Order als Twink und vergleiche selbst



ich hab von release an order gezockt und nen bright wizard auf rr55 gebracht bis der spalta rauskam. glaub mir, auch oft genug war ich in der lage destros zu silencen und sofort danach zu boden zu hauen und zu snaren. keine angst, ich kenne beide seiten der medaille und wage zu behaupten, dass keine seite einen vorteil hat.


----------



## Helrok (9. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Der Test ist so geschehen, aber sicherlich keine Garantie dazu bräuchte man tausende Testreihen und bei den Destro bugt der Timer sicherlich auch öfter mal.



screen it or it didn't happen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3 im weckla (9. Juni 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ich hab von release an order gezockt und nen bright wizard auf rr55 gebracht bis der spalta rauskam. glaub mir, auch oft genug war ich in der lage destros zu silencen und sofort danach zu boden zu hauen und zu snaren. keine angst, ich kenne beide seiten der medaille und wage zu behaupten, dass keine seite einen vorteil hat.



Wie gut dass es am Anfang keinen Immunity-Timer gab :-)


----------



## 3 im weckla (9. Juni 2009)

Helrok schrieb:


> screen it or it didn't happen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scrren von Luft sonst gibts sie nicht. Sorry aber das sind Argumente auf dem Niveau ( nicht die Creme) von 3jährigen.


----------



## pulla_man (9. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Wie gut dass es am Anfang keinen Immunity-Timer gab :-)



ich dachte mein diskussionpartner is so clever, dass er davon ausgeht, dass ich mich nur auf die zeit beziehe ab der die timer ingame waren, anscheinend habe ich mich getäuscht.


----------



## 3 im weckla (9. Juni 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ich dachte mein diskussionpartner is so clever, dass er davon ausgeht, dass ich mich nur auf die zeit beziehe ab der die timer ingame waren, anscheinend habe ich mich getäuscht.



Sorry ich rechne immer mit der größt möglichen ungeschickten Antwort. Wie es da war kann ich nicht sagen ich kann mcih nur auf den aktuellen Test beziehne. Aber wie imemr egal was man sagt in diesem Forum wird einem immer sofort ein Strick gedreht.

Insgesammt hört sich die Argumentationsreihe von euch n bissie nach mimimi an.....

Schade, da macht man sich Mühe und versucht etwas Objektiv dar zu stellen und was passiert Flame on. Da ist mein FLammenwerfer da heim ja ne null gegen


----------



## pulla_man (9. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Sorry ich rechne immer mit der größt möglichen ungeschickten Antwort. Wie es da war kann ich nicht sagen ich kann mcih nur auf den aktuellen Test beziehne. Aber wie imemr egal was man sagt in diesem Forum wird einem immer sofort ein Strick gedreht.
> 
> Insgesammt hört sich die Argumentationsreihe von euch n bissie nach mimimi an.....
> 
> Schade, da macht man sich Mühe und versucht etwas Objektiv dar zu stellen und was passiert Flame on. Da ist mein FLammenwerfer da heim ja ne null gegen



ich wollte dich nicht flamen, doch wenn du mir mit sachen kommst wie " gut dass es die immun-timer nicht seit release gibt" was erwartest du da als antwort von mir? du hast meine aussage, dass ich beide seiten erlebt habe und sich für mich subjektiv kein unterschied ergibt völlig ignoriert und wolltest meine aussage einfach durch nen sinnlos-post in ihrer glaubwürdigkeit diskreditieren.

hättest du vernünftig weiter diskutiert wäre da sicher eine tolle diskussion draus geworden


----------



## 3 im weckla (9. Juni 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ich wollte dich nicht flamen, doch wenn du mir mit sachen kommst wie " gut dass es die immun-timer nicht seit release gibt" was erwartest du da als antwort von mir? du hast meine aussage, dass ich beide seiten erlebt habe und sich für mich subjektiv kein unterschied ergibt völlig ignoriert und wolltest meine aussage einfach durch nen sinnlos-post in ihrer glaubwürdigkeit diskreditieren.
> 
> hättest du vernünftig weiter diskutiert wäre da sicher eine tolle diskussion draus geworden



Nein, ich gehe nur davon aus, dass du dich auf die Zeit beziehst wo es keinen Timer gibt. Das liegt wohl eher am hohen Niveau hier.
Wie gesagt ich kann mich nur wiederholen der Test ist wirklich so geschehen


----------



## heretik (9. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Schade, da macht man sich Mühe und versucht etwas Objektiv dar zu stellen



Ahja, wann das? Ich les von dir eigentlich nur wissenschaftlich fundierte Aussagen wie "Destros können alles besser" und dann noch Behauptungen über Tests, von denen es natürlich keine Screenshots gibt. Da noch ne Schublade drunter zu finden wird arg schwer werden.


----------



## 3 im weckla (9. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ahja, wann das? Ich les von dir eigentlich nur wissenschaftlich fundierte Aussagen wie "Destros können alles besser" und dann noch Behauptungen über Tests, von denen es natürlich keine Screenshots gibt. Da noch ne Schublade drunter zu finden wird arg schwer werden.



Ich gebs auf, der Klügere gibt nach.

Ihr habt Recht ich mei Ruh.

Spiel ist Balanced, Beide Seiten sind gleich stark, hach wie schön ist die Welt mit der Rosa Sonnenbrille


----------



## Massivo (9. Juni 2009)

Ihr könnt doch jetzt nicht einfach aufhören das geht doch nicht.
Spass beiseite der immu Timer funzt auf beiden Seiten net wirklich gut mal geht er mal weniger. Mit meinem Bw steh ich gelegentlich im dauer stun und so weiter, mit meiner hexe aber auch.
 Ich glaube erst dann daran wenn es wirklich nachgewiesen werden kann und sorry aber 20 Testchars reichen dafür nicht.


----------



## Gortek (9. Juni 2009)

Evtl. lag es beim Test auch an der Zone, es gab mal das Gerücht dass gewisse Funktionen/Fähigkeiten in bestimmten Zonen mehr oder weniger nicht funktionieren. 
Ich für meinen Teil spiele beide Seiten und habe auf beiden Seiten auch schon alles erlebt, was immer nur der einen Seite unterstellt wird.

Aber hey, es ist warm draussen und die Frühlingsgefühle sind noch nicht verschwunden, geniesst das Leben und rauft euch hier ned wie auf dem Schulhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt so viel mehr, als sich aufgrund eines Spiels, welches Spass machen soll zu zanken.

Steckt mehr Liebe in dieses Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers


----------



## HEILDICH (9. Juni 2009)

zwecks immunitäts counter
hab auch schon auf ein paar amiforen gelesen das die immunitätscounter auf order seite nicht funzen 
(kommt auch mir persönlich so vor , kann aber wie gesagt rein subjektiv sein da ich im fight nicht zeit habe die zeit zunehmen)


----------



## DerTingel (9. Juni 2009)

@3 im weckla
warum du lügen solltest? um deine eigene spielerische inkompetenz und dein mangelndes verständnis für die spielmechanik zu vertuschen...
ich habe eben übrigens auch mal ganz wissenschaftliche tests durchgeführt zwecks immunitäts-timer. mein ergebnis, bei order steht zu 75% immun obwohl es dort nicht stehen sollte, bei destro wirkt der immunitäts-timer nur zu 50%, man ist ständig im dauer stun etc... hab leider vergessen screens zu machen, aber ist alles ganz wissenschaftlich abgelaufen und die eindrücke waren alle ganz objektiv. 
naja, aber dann sind wohl alle order spieler imba, sagt ja viel über den skill der destro spieler aus. wir haben nachteile ohne ende, gewinnen aber trotzdem 50% der kämpfe. was man nicht alles mit skill ausgleichen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wenn du mir das nicht glaubst, dann kann ich auch nichts dafür. aber wieso solltest du mir das nicht glauben, denn atome kann man schliesslich auch nicht sehen, und sie sind trotzdem da. 
mfg


----------



## Helrok (9. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Scrren von Luft sonst gibts sie nicht. Sorry aber das sind Argumente auf dem Niveau ( nicht die Creme) von 3jährigen.



Das war kein Argument, das war eine Aufforderung sichtbare Beweise zu erbringen?! Wenn man den Gegenüber schon als 3Jährigen hinstellen will, sollte man selber geistig reif genug sein, bei so etwas den Unterschied zu erkennen...

Fakt ist einfach - und da ich selber auf beiden Seiten 40er habe, denke ich, dass ich es beurteilen kann - dass einige Teile der Spielmechanik für beide Seiten nicht richtig arbeiten. Keine Seite ist da im Vorteil, auch wenn Du noch so aufwändige (aber komischerweise nicht belegbare) Testreihen machst.

Also schieb es bitte nicht auf eine Fraktionsseite...


----------



## Ashgard (9. Juni 2009)

Einloggen, zig Namen im Channelwho1, scheinbar werden Schlachtziele angegriffen

Ok, mal paar Namen probiert einfach mit /join Name

"Diese Gruppe ist geschlossen"

Carobourg HAT ein Problem.  Ihr verschreckt wirklich jeden.


----------



## 3 im weckla (10. Juni 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> @3 im weckla
> warum du lügen solltest? um deine eigene spielerische inkompetenz und dein mangelndes verständnis für die spielmechanik zu vertuschen...
> ich habe eben übrigens auch mal ganz wissenschaftliche tests durchgeführt zwecks immunitäts-timer. mein ergebnis, bei order steht zu 75% immun obwohl es dort nicht stehen sollte, bei destro wirkt der immunitäts-timer nur zu 50%, man ist ständig im dauer stun etc... hab leider vergessen screens zu machen, aber ist alles ganz wissenschaftlich abgelaufen und die eindrücke waren alle ganz objektiv.
> naja, aber dann sind wohl alle order spieler imba, sagt ja viel über den skill der destro spieler aus. wir haben nachteile ohne ende, gewinnen aber trotzdem 50% der kämpfe. was man nicht alles mit skill ausgleichen kann.
> ...




Wie es doch immer wieder 95% aller Forenbenutzer nur Versuchen jmd anzugreifen und in irgendwie als Noob oder Looser hinzustellen.
Ich habe mich in keinerlei Hinsicht beschwert Destro sei Imba oder dergleichen, auch wenn ihr ununterbrochen versucht mir das in die Schuhe zu schieben. 
Ich kann auch einigermassen spielen und kann mit solchen features umgehen und habe sogar trotzdem Spaß am Spiel. 
Euer Verhalten macht mir nur eines klar, wie unzufrieden ihr in eurem Leben seit.
Von euch kommt nur heiße Luft sonst nichts. Diese Diskussion ist absolut sinnfrei und meine Gegenseite bringt kein ein einziges Argument nur Flame, FLame,Flame.
Das Nievau ist nicht wirklich hoch hier. Und ich dachte mal kann Meinungen austauschen, aber was hier geht ist FLAME, YEAH ich Gosu du nichts L2P etc.......

Traurig


----------



## DerTingel (10. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Wie es doch immer wieder 95% aller Forenbenutzer nur Versuchen jmd anzugreifen und in irgendwie als Noob oder Looser hinzustellen.
> Ich habe mich in keinerlei Hinsicht beschwert Destro sei Imba oder dergleichen, auch wenn ihr ununterbrochen versucht mir das in die Schuhe zu schieben.
> Ich kann auch einigermassen spielen und kann mit solchen features umgehen und habe sogar trotzdem Spaß am Spiel.
> Euer Verhalten macht mir nur eines klar, wie unzufrieden ihr in eurem Leben seit.
> ...



wie? du glaubst mir nicht? ich habe diesen test wirklich durchgeführt. verstehe jetzt garnicht was du hast? ich glaube dir doch auch, dass du diesen test durchgeführt hast, genauso glaube ich, dass es atome gibt.
naja, aber mal im ernst, du machst dich schon leicht lächerlich. du flamest und stellst es als argument hin. 
und der unterschied zwischen deinem angeblichen test und nicht sichtbaren atomen: atome kann man nachweisen, deshalb glaube ich daran...dass du diesen test durchgeführt hast, das lässt sich nicht nachweisen...des weiteren ist er auch total falsch und unwissenschaftlich. schau dir mal an wie man empirische studien durchführt...dann können wir weiter reden. aber auf dein kindergarten niveau kann ich mich nicht mal runter saufen. naja, wir versuchen halt auf dein dein niveau runter zu kommen, deshalb kommt es dir hier wohl nicht so hoch vor.
mfg


----------



## 3 im weckla (10. Juni 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> wie? du glaubst mir nicht? ich habe diesen test wirklich durchgeführt. verstehe jetzt garnicht was du hast? ich glaube dir doch auch, dass du diesen test durchgeführt hast, genauso glaube ich, dass es atome gibt.
> naja, aber mal im ernst, du machst dich schon leicht lächerlich. du flamest und stellst es als argument hin.
> und der unterschied zwischen deinem angeblichen test und nicht sichtbaren atomen: atome kann man nachweisen, deshalb glaube ich daran...dass du diesen test durchgeführt hast, das lässt sich nicht nachweisen...des weiteren ist er auch total falsch und unwissenschaftlich. schau dir mal an wie man empirische studien durchführt...dann können wir weiter reden. aber auf dein kindergarten niveau kann ich mich nicht mal runter saufen. naja, wir versuchen halt auf dein dein niveau runter zu kommen, deshalb kommt es dir hier wohl nicht so hoch vor.
> mfg




Mal ein fast anspruchsvoller Flame fast auch mit normal-durchschnitllicher Intelligenz geschrieben, bin fast beeindruckt, nein halt doch nicht. Empfinde es einfach nur noch lächerlich wie du zappelt und zuttelst um zu beweißen, dass du doch kein Flamer-Kiddie bist.
Klappt leider nicht. Aber das wird kommt alles mit der Zeit.
Deien Argumentationskette ist ungenügend deine Aussagen genau gar nicht durchdacht. Dein Schreibverhalten deutet auf Minderwertigkeitskomplexe hin. Du versuchst nur von dir selbst deiner Unfähigkeit abzulenken. Du kannst keinen Menschen und seine Meinung respektieren, nicht einmal dich selbst.
Meine Wand ist wahrscheinlich weltoffener und weitsichtiger wie du, die gibt zumindest nach eine Zeit nach.
Leider sitze ich auf Arbeit und du bezahlst mich nicht dafür auf zu zeigen wie sinnfrei deine Posts hier sind. Mein Nievau ist dir zu niedrig, gut kann ich mit Leben. Deine Assuagen werden mich werder befangen noch tangiert es mich auch nur im geringsten periphär was du von dir lässt.
Ich lasse mir auch nichts aufoktroaieren von dir, weil dazu müsstest du mir auch schonmal zeigen, dass du im Recht bist, nur mit heißer Luft geht dass sicherlich nicht. 
Du schriebst ein paar undurchdachte Sätze und meinst ich bin getroffen oder das beeindruckt mich?
Junge Erwachsene beeindrucken musste noch lernen

Ich kann dir nen Namen eines guten Kollegen geben wenn du magst, der kann dir helfen. Bin ich mir sicher mich kannst du dir nicht leisten


----------



## Harika (10. Juni 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ich habe eben übrigens auch mal ganz wissenschaftliche tests durchgeführt zwecks immunitäts-timer. mein ergebnis, bei order steht zu 75% immun obwohl es dort nicht stehen sollte, bei destro wirkt der immunitäts-timer nur zu 50%, man ist ständig im dauer stun etc... hab leider vergessen screens zu machen, aber ist alles ganz wissenschaftlich abgelaufen und die eindrücke waren alle ganz objektiv.



rofl lol


----------



## pulla_man (10. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Mal ein fast anspruchsvoller Flame fast auch mit normal-durchschnitllicher Intelligenz geschrieben, bin fast beeindruckt, nein halt doch nicht. Empfinde es einfach nur noch lächerlich wie du zappelt und zuttelst um zu beweißen, dass du doch kein Flamer-Kiddie bist.
> Klappt leider nicht. Aber das wird kommt alles mit der Zeit.
> Deien Argumentationskette ist ungenügend deine Aussagen genau gar nicht durchdacht. Dein Schreibverhalten deutet auf Minderwertigkeitskomplexe hin. Du versuchst nur von dir selbst deiner Unfähigkeit abzulenken. Du kannst keinen Menschen und seine Meinung respektieren, nicht einmal dich selbst.
> Meine Wand ist wahrscheinlich weltoffener und weitsichtiger wie du, die gibt zumindest nach eine Zeit nach.
> ...



umso mehr fremdwörter im text vorkommen umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (10. Juni 2009)

Ich habs schon immer gesagt. PVP macht dumm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3 im weckla (10. Juni 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> umso mehr fremdwörter im text vorkommen umso besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja ich hab nur mal ein allgemein noch verständliches Sprachniveau benutzt und es kommt kein einziges Fremdwort vor sind alles deutsche Wörter :-)

Linguistik ist kein Gericht beim Griechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (10. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Naja ich hab nur mal ein allgemein noch verständliches Sprachniveau benutzt und es kommt kein einziges Fremdwort vor sind alles deutsche Wörter :-)
> 
> Linguistik ist kein Gericht beim Griechen
> 
> ...



aber anscheinend auch nicht deine stärke...naja, nur unsinn von dir, wie nicht anders zu erwarten. 
naja, experimentier nur mal weiter auf der arbeit mit deinem chemiebaukasten für den kindergarten...viel spaß bei deiner hochintellektuellen aktivität 
mfg


----------



## 3 im weckla (10. Juni 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> aber anscheinend auch nicht deine stärke...naja, nur unsinn von dir, wie nicht anders zu erwarten.
> naja, experimentier nur mal weiter auf der arbeit mit deinem chemiebaukasten für den kindergarten...viel spaß bei deiner hochintellektuellen aktivität
> mfg



Du schaffst es wirklich selbst dann deine Dummheit nicht zu erkennen, wenn sie dich trifft, kann man dich mieten?Ich glaube du schaffst alles wirklcih alles auf die unterste Ebene zu ziehen und sogar noch drunter. Kann man damit Geld machen?


----------



## DerTingel (10. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Du schaffst es wirklich selbst dann deine Dummheit nicht zu erkennen, wenn sie dich trifft, kann man dich mieten?Ich glaube du schaffst alles wirklcih alles auf die unterste Ebene zu ziehen und sogar noch drunter. Kann man damit Geld machen?



wenn, dann wärst du schon reich...hab dich aber noch nicht auf irgend ner liste der reichsten menschen gesehen. 
hauptsache du tust spaß haben in deinem leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Gortek (10. Juni 2009)

Es gibt ein Sprichwort:



> Streite dich nicht mit Dummen, denn dazu musst du auf ihr Niveau hinab......und da schlagen sie dich mit ihrer Erfahrung.



Also, ihr lieben Zwei, lasst doch den Unsinn und flamed euch nich gegenseitig oder kehrt zum Thema zurück.

Besten Dank.

Cheers


----------



## 3 im weckla (10. Juni 2009)

Gortek schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Sprichwort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja Danke du hast Recht und sieht man Tingel ist mir auf diesem Niveau einiges vorraus :-)

Nochmal zu Tingel naja in meine Position bin ich sicherlich nicht wegen meinem Iq von stolzen 73 gekommen, vielleicht liegt es ja an meiner Erscheinng, oder doch daran, dass ich ewtas kann? Hm...... keine Ahnung ich glaub ich frag mal Mama die was dass sicher.


----------



## DerTingel (10. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Ja Danke du hast Recht und sieht man Tingel ist mir auf diesem Niveau einiges vorraus :-)
> 
> Nochmal zu Tingel naja in meine Position bin ich sicherlich nicht wegen meinem Iq von stolzen 73 gekommen, vielleicht liegt es ja an meiner Erscheinng, oder doch daran, dass ich ewtas kann? Hm...... keine Ahnung ich glaub ich frag mal Mama die was dass sicher.



vielleicht vitamin b...oder dich hat jemand gesehen wie du ne glühbirne innerhlab von nur 5 minuten ausgewechselt hast, und hat dich dann direkt als facility manager engagiert. wer weiß. 
mfg


----------



## Helrok (10. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in keinerlei Hinsicht beschwert Destro sei Imba oder dergleichen, ...


Also leider muss ich Dir da widersprechen, darf ich Dich mal ein wenig an Aussagen erinnern?


3 schrieb:


> Ich habe beide Seiten gespielt, wie einige Rl-Kollegen sowie einige Gildenmates und ALLE ex-Destros bestätigens es bei der Order ist es viel schlimmer der Immunity-Timer ist praktisch nie vorhanden bei den Destros schon.
> Nicht nur Subjetiv auch Objektiv hatten und sogar verabredet um das zu testen udn siehe da Destro immun immun immun Order Knockdown, Silence, Stun etc...
> 
> Also der Vorteil ist deutlich auf der Seite der Destros und die Klassen sind auch etwas stärker. Ich war Destro sowie viele die ich kenne möchte ich nomal betonen. Warum spielen wir jetzt Order weil es schwieriger ist und mehr Spaß macht mit diesen features zu gewinnen :-)
> ...



Ausserdem kannst Du Dir ganz ehrlich Dein Hobbypsychologiequatsch mal sparen - oder nein besser nicht. Man kann so schön drüber schmunzeln...


3 schrieb:


> Mal ein fast anspruchsvoller Flame fast auch mit normal-durchschnitllicher Intelligenz geschrieben, bin fast beeindruckt, nein halt doch nicht. Empfinde es einfach nur noch lächerlich wie du zappelt und zuttelst um zu beweißen, dass du doch kein Flamer-Kiddie bist.
> Klappt leider nicht. Aber das wird kommt alles mit der Zeit.
> Deien Argumentationskette ist ungenügend deine Aussagen genau gar nicht durchdacht. Dein Schreibverhalten deutet auf Minderwertigkeitskomplexe hin. Du versuchst nur von dir selbst deiner Unfähigkeit abzulenken. Du kannst keinen Menschen und seine Meinung respektieren, nicht einmal dich selbst.
> Meine Wand ist wahrscheinlich weltoffener und weitsichtiger wie du, die gibt zumindest nach eine Zeit nach.
> ...


Auch wenn es Offtopic ist, wenn Du irgendwelche Aussage hier in den Raum stellst, musst Du damit leben, dass Gegenwind kommt. Abfällige Äusserungen sind leider keine Argumente, aber sowas ähnliches hab ich schonmal versucht zu erklären..



3 schrieb:


> Naja ich hab nur mal ein allgemein noch verständliches Sprachniveau benutzt und es kommt kein einziges Fremdwort vor sind alles deutsche Wörter :-)
> 
> Linguistik ist kein Gericht beim Griechen
> 
> ...


Übrigens, Niveau (oder auch gerne mal "Nievau" von Dir geschrieben), also das Wort, dass Du gerne in Deinen Texten verwendest, ist ein Fremdwort - es kommt aus dem französischen.. Herr Diplom-Germanistiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



3 schrieb:


> Junge Erwachsene beeindrucken musste noch lernen


Und du bei richtigen Erwachsenen..


----------



## 3 im weckla (10. Juni 2009)

Helrok schrieb:


> Also leider muss ich Dir da widersprechen, darf ich Dich mal ein wenig an Aussagen erinnern?
> 
> 
> Ausserdem kannst Du Dir ganz ehrlich Dein Hobbypsychologiequatsch mal sparen - oder nein besser nicht. Man kann so schön drüber schmunzeln...
> ...




Nett, völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und leider auch nichtmal den Sinn meiner Aussagen verstanden. Rechtschreibfehler kommen daher, dass ich arbeite und das hier einmal schnell schreibe ohne Korrekturen zu machen und danke. Niveau kann ich auch richtig schreiben. Und die Aussage ich sei Germanistiker habe ich nochmals nie getroffen. Aber wozu vorher richtig lesen, hauptsache flamen....

Ich habe gesagt er solle sich dass von einem Germanistiker dass sagen lassen, nicht dass ich einer bin. Leider merkt man solche Sachen nur dann wenn man genau liest..... :-(
gemein ich weiß, bin n fieser Hund.

Und wo habe ich gesagt dass ich facility Manager bin?
Wahrscheinlich hat dir das Kaffesatz gesagt, oder?
Ich bin ehrlich mich amüsiert das hier leider nicht mehr so wirklich, ich würde gerne mal eine sachliche Diskussion drüber führen. Leider führen siche die Kellerkinder immer gleich beleidigt, wenn man ihre Klasse/Fraktion angreift oder eine Aussage dazu trifft.
Man muß nicht immer alles auf sich selbst beziehen, nur weil man diese Klasse/ Fraktion spielt. Und da haben wir die Hauptaussage SPIEL......
Denkt mal drüber nach, und wenn nur eine das versteht hat das alles hier schon etwas geholfen, wobei ich es auch bezweifel


----------



## Ascían (10. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7924:popcorn.gif]


----------



## blivogh (10. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Und wo habe ich gesagt dass ich facility Manager bin?



nirgends, aber vllt wollte er dich einfach nur flamen .....


und nun beweist mal alle, dass ihr ganz dolle erwachsen seid und kommt mal zurück zum Thema ....


----------



## OldboyX (10. Juni 2009)

> Ich habe gesagt er solle sich dass von einem Germanistiker dass sagen lassen, nicht dass ich einer bin. Leider merkt man solche Sachen nur dann wenn man genau liest..... :-(
> Gemein, ich weiß, [ich] bin [ei]n fieser Hund.
> 
> Und wo habe ich gesagt[,] dass ich facility _Manager _bin?
> ...



Die vielen Fehler in deinen Texten sind aber nicht mehr durch Flüchtigkeit zu rechtfertigen. Zudem machst du selbst genau das, was du anderen ankreidest. Du beleidigst 





> Leider führen siche die Kellerkinder [...]


, bist unsachlich und widersprichst dir selbst, wie bereits ein Vorposter durch Zitate belegt hat.

Eigentlich wollte ich hier jedoch nur posten um die armen Germanisten (Leute die sich mit dem Studium der Germanistik befassen) vor den Germanistikern (kein deutsches Wort laut Duden) zu bewahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## heretik (10. Juni 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in keinerlei Hinsicht beschwert Destro sei Imba oder dergleichen, auch wenn ihr ununterbrochen versucht mir das in die Schuhe zu schieben.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Von euch kommt nur heiße Luft sonst nichts. Diese Diskussion ist absolut sinnfrei und meine Gegenseite bringt kein ein einziges Argument nur Flame, FLame,Flame.



Also wenn du die Lage hier tatsächlich so siehst und nicht nur einen auf tränenreiche Polemik machen willst, dann würde ich dir zu einem schnellen Besuch beim Psychiater raten.

Oder als was genau bezeichnest du "Destro hat Immunity-Timer, Ordnung nicht, und ich habe ausführliche Tests als Beweis durchgeführt ... nur keinen Beleg, dass diese Tests tatsächlich stattgefunden haben!"? Für mich ziemlich genau eine Beschwerde darüber, dass Destro imba ist und zugleich kein Argument außer heißer Luft, wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## allakazomm (10. Juni 2009)

Nehmt euch doch ein Zimmer zusammen, dann könnt Ihr das miteinander ausmachen. Einer von euch hat dann ein größeres Loch als der andere. Der mit dem kleineren Loch ist dann der Gewinner aber leider das größere Ar...loch!

;-)

zurück zum Thema




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (16. Juni 2009)

So, anlässlich des Patches morgen:

Wie stehen die Chancen, dass die Masse an Ordnungsspielern, die sich nach wochenlanger Dominanz schlagartig aus dem Open RVR auf andere Server oder in Szenarien verzogen hat, weil ständig bis in die Unvermeidliche durchprügeln auf die Dauer auch nix bringt und es sich mit nem Bonus ja viel besser farmt (man hat ja von Erengard gelernt), nun mit dem neuen Content wieder zurück ans Tageslicht kriecht?

Ich würde nen Eimer Elfenohren wetten, dass Carro sehr bald wieder auf die ursprüngliche Post-1.2-Ordnungsdominanz zurückkippen wird.


----------



## Ghune (17. Juni 2009)

@ Heretic Dir ist schon klar, dass die Spieler den Rufbonus nicht beeinflussen, sondern nur Goa und dass die dies auch nur dann tun, wenn auf einer Seite durchschnittlich deutlich weniger eingeloggte Spieler vorhanden sind. Ich denke, dass das Land der Toten und die Patchänderungen den ein und den anderen wieder einloggen lassen werden, um sich die Sachen mal anzuschaun, aber da die Order nicht viel von dem neuen Gebiet zu sehen bekommen wird, kann man noch nicht wissen wie die Leute reagieren. Andererseits werden sich die Destros dann wahrscheinlich alle noch dicker farmen im Land der Toten, so dass das ORvR vielleicht wieder interessanter wird. Wer weiss, aber eventuell könnte das ganze auch noch bis zum Balance Patch im Juli dauern, damit die Leute, die keine Lust hatten ein fotm Char hoch zu ziehen wieder mehr Spass am rvr haben. Man sollte aber auch nciht die Wahrscheinlichkeit ausschließen, dass gar keiner wieder kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (17. Juni 2009)

Ghune schrieb:


> @ Heretic Dir ist schon klar, dass die Spieler den Rufbonus nicht beeinflussen, sondern nur Goa und dass die dies auch nur dann tun, wenn auf einer Seite durchschnittlich deutlich weniger eingeloggte Spieler vorhanden sind.



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass GOA sich beim Rufbonus einzig und allein durch das Geschehen im Open RVR beeinflussen lassen. Die Szenarien hat Ordnung auch während ihrer "Totphase" noch überwiegend mit Bombergruppen dominiert.

Und doch, Spieler können das beeinflussen ... indem sie nämlich genau fünf Minuten bevor die Gegenseite den Rufbonus bekommt (und Destro war nach 1.2 gefühlt schon arg nah dran, siehe tägliche Besuche in der Unvermeidlichen mit einmal drei Raids hintereinander an nem Feiertag) kollektiv verweigern. Dass die Spieler nie weg waren, sondern das langweilige tägliche Stadtraiden einfach ne Zeitlang aussetzen wollten wird sich in wenigen Tagen beweisen ... und dann mit nettem Rufbonus. War auf Erengard mit Destro ähnlich, die durften dann ne ganze Weile mit Rufbonus Altdorf raiden. Und sowas macht eben Schule, wenn sich ein Unternehmen dermaßen einfach nasführen lässt wie GOA.

Well done, GOA.


----------



## Ghune (17. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich kann man davon asugehen, dass es Goa/Mythic total egal ist, wie die Leute in Foren weinen oder sich das RvR auf einem Server verhält. Wie ich vorher schonmal geschrieben habe, der XP/Ruf Bonus kommt erst dann, wenn eine Zeit lang auffallende Unterschiede an eingeloggten Accounts zu erkennen sind. Darum gab es auch damals keinen Rufbonus für die Destros, obwohl sie nicht im T4 waren, gab es dort sogar manchmal Warteschlangen beim Einloggen, also genügend eingeloggte Spieler auf beiden Seiten.
Davon abgesehen kann ich dich beruhigen, es gibt keine eingeplanten serverweiten Ordnungsverschwörungen nur um an einen Rufbonus zu kommen oder sich an den Destros zu rächen. Wenn es solche Pläne jemals gegeben hätte, dann hätte ich davon im Gildenforum gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es handelt sich dabei einfach nur um Spieler, die mal Lust und mal keine Lust aufs Game haben und tun was sie wollen.


----------



## heretik (17. Juni 2009)

Ghune schrieb:


> der XP/Ruf Bonus kommt erst dann, wenn eine Zeit lang auffallende Unterschiede an eingeloggten Accounts zu erkennen sind.



Hast grad den Link zu diesem Statement parat?

Und die Warteschlangen werden faktionsgetrennt erstellt. Glaub mir, während Eurer Schreckensherrschaft nach 1.2 hatte kein Destrospieler jemals eine Warteschlange ... ich hab die letzte irgendwann um Weihnachten mal erlebt.


----------



## Ghune (17. Juni 2009)

Nein, ein Statement wird man zu solchen Prozessen genau so wenig finden wie irgendwelche Zahlen zu aktiven WAR Accounts oder Formeln zu irgendwelchen anderen Spielmechaniken, aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass das nur ein Spiel ist und GOA/Mythic das gnaze nur aus einer wirtschafltichen Perpektive betrachten. Die sehen an irgendwelchen Zahlen, dass auf einer Seite mehr los ist als auf der anderen und dann wird dementsprechend ein Bonus vergeben, der das Problem nicht wirklich nützlich beeinflusst. Die werden sich nicht dafür interessieren, auf welchem Server welche Seite wo dominiert oder was die Leute im Foren weinen, dafür machen das zu viele Leute berechtigt und unberechtigt und die werden auch keine Lust dazu haben sich das alles durchzulesen. Die GMs werden vielleicht hier und da mal was sagen, aber letztendlich haben die auch keine Rechte, wie man es ja ingame schon oft genug erlebt hat.
Bei den Warteschlangen war das auf die Destro Seite bezogen, ein oder zwei mal hat man dort ne Warteschlange gesehen (während der 2-3 Wochen in denen Ordnung die Unvermeidliche angegriffen hat) und auch immer wieder mal ein Hoch für Destros und "nur" ein Mittel bei der Ordnung, Warteschlangen habe ich bei Ordnung auf Carroburg auch das letzte mal 2008 erlebt. Aber auch hier sind diese Mitteilungen eher wage, da niemand weiß wo ein Mittel aufhört und ein Hoch startet. Naja letztendlich ist das sowieso alles ungewiss und jeder interpretiert auch seine eigenen Erfahrungen da rein um die Tatsachen bewusst oder undbewusst so darzustellen wie er es empfand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber am Ende gilt: Es ist nur ein Spiel, mit dem andere Leute Geld verdienen wollen (allerdings nicht so gut wie erhofft).


----------



## Therodes (17. Juni 2009)

@ 3 pappen im weck oder wie auch immer,

komm ma auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück, das deine anscheinend so wissenschaftlich fundierten Studienresultate einfach nicht mehr als ein lauwarmer Hundehaufen sind. Es erstaunt und fasziniert mich immer wieder wie Leute die mit Ihrer Argumentation schon so in die Bredouille geraten sind und mit dem Rücken zur Wand stehen einfach so lange weiter lügen und dann das Thema immer wieder in andere Bahnen lenken bis es einfach nicht mehr geht und sie dann irgendwann logischerweise von den Hunden zerfleischt werden. Man gib dir n Ruck, du sagtest doch der klügere gibt nach, gut dann pack deine Hobbyphilosophie und dein bei Angelika Kalwass erlangtes Psychologiediplom und deine Pausenbrotbox und fahr erstma ne Runde Traktor aufm Pausenhof. Ich denke das solche Aktivitäten einfach besser zu dir passen. Über seinen Verhältnissen zu leben tut auf Dauer niemandem gut 
Peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Therodes (17. Juni 2009)

Oh mist jetz kam ich mit meinem super anspruchsvollen Powerflame wohl zu spät   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghune (17. Juni 2009)

Sorry, wollte keinem auf die Füße treten, mir war nur was langweilig, werde es dann sein lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Falls ich gemeint war)


----------



## Therodes (17. Juni 2009)

ne es war der, der seine 3 Pappen im Weck nicht verträgt, aber ich denke er ist im Moment einfach zu sehr mit seiner Arbeit beschäftigt als hier nochmal was zu schreiben. Zuerst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen!!!


----------



## sevendays5 (17. Juni 2009)

und ich hoffe er kommt nie wieder, weil...

ZITAT(3 im weckla @ 10.06.2009, 10:57) *
Mal ein fast anspruchsvoller Flame fast auch mit normal-durchschnitllicher Intelligenz geschrieben, bin fast beeindruckt, nein halt doch nicht. Empfinde es einfach nur noch lächerlich wie du zappelt und zuttelst um zu beweißen, dass du doch kein Flamer-Kiddie bist.
Klappt leider nicht. Aber das wird kommt alles mit der Zeit.
Deien Argumentationskette ist ungenügend deine Aussagen genau gar nicht durchdacht. Dein Schreibverhalten deutet auf Minderwertigkeitskomplexe hin. Du versuchst nur von dir selbst deiner Unfähigkeit abzulenken. Du kannst keinen Menschen und seine Meinung respektieren, nicht einmal dich selbst.
Meine Wand ist wahrscheinlich weltoffener und weitsichtiger wie du, die gibt zumindest nach eine Zeit nach.
Leider sitze ich auf Arbeit und du bezahlst mich nicht dafür auf zu zeigen wie sinnfrei deine Posts hier sind. Mein Nievau ist dir zu niedrig, gut kann ich mit Leben. Deine Assuagen werden mich werder befangen noch tangiert es mich auch nur im geringsten periphär was du von dir lässt.
Ich lasse mir auch nichts aufoktroaieren von dir, weil dazu müsstest du mir auch schonmal zeigen, dass du im Recht bist, nur mit heißer Luft geht dass sicherlich nicht.
Du schriebst ein paar undurchdachte Sätze und meinst ich bin getroffen oder das beeindruckt mich?
Junge Erwachsene beeindrucken musste noch lernen

Ich kann dir nen Namen eines guten Kollegen geben wenn du magst, der kann dir helfen. Bin ich mir sicher mich kannst du dir nicht leisten

...dieser text von ihm unter aller sau ist! btw bin ich auch fest davon überzeugt das er beim verfassen des textes mehr an sich gedacht hat.

und den patch find ich gelungen! neues Sortiersystem, da nen nettes gagdet. da freut man sich auf mehr (besonders auf balance^^)


----------



## Ashgard (19. Juni 2009)

Irgendwo hier drinnen schreibt einer, er führt oder hat damit angefangen, das Destro um 8 Uhr früh
und so raided. Und das er 16 Stunden am Tag führt. Diskussion hin oder her. 

Der Typ ist ein Arschloch.

Der soll mal was arbeiten, dann wieder deppad Klappe aufreissen, auch wenn das hier nur ein Spiel ist.


Meine Meinung

waves
Ash


----------



## Shaft13 (20. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele seit ca 3 Wochen WAR ,auf Ordnungsseite Carro.

In der Zeit waren 90% der gebiete in Destro Hand. Hat man ein T1/T2/T3 Posten erobert, waren in kürzester Zeit massen an Zerstörungsspieler da,die den Posten wieder erobert haben.

Gleiche mit dem Keeps.

Das man mal ein Keep die vollen 2 Stunden hält ist sehr,sehr ungewöhnlich. Nach kurzer Zeit strömt die Zerstörung nur so ran.

Eventuell sind auf Zerstörungsseite die Leute viel,viel PvP,RVR geiler,oder sie sind einfach Zahlenmässig deutlich überlegen,keine Ahnung, aber seit ich auf Carro spiele,ist das PvP mehr als Einseitig.
Szenarios im T1 und T2 gingen wohl zu 70% an die Zerstörung.Grund dafür lag wohl an den deutlich mehr Heilern.
Schaute man sich die Heilung nach dem Kampf an, hat man auf Ordnungsseite mal 2 Heiler gehabt und auf Zerstörungsseite oftmals 5.

Naja, so oder so, der Threadtitel passt zu absolut 100% aktuell auf Carroburg und der Rufbonus ist mehr als berechtigt.

Wobei ich nicht weiss wie den andere sehen, mir geht der völlig am Hintern vorbei. Ich hätte lieber einen ausgeglichenen Server. Da bekommt man mit Sicherheit nicht weniger Ruf über den tag gesehen,weil man nunmal im RvR mehr Erfolg hat und somit auch mehr Ruf bekommt.


----------



## Dagon1 (20. Juni 2009)

Nein, Order ist wenigstens seit Mittwoch nicht mehr unterlegen. Die Order hat mit 190 Mann in Praag gewütet und hatte nooch Leute Für die anderen 3 Gebiete übrig. So was hat Destro seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr aufgeboten.
Ergo ist es recht ausgeglichen, die Ordies wollen halt nur nicht.


----------



## Schwabentier (20. Juni 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Nein, Order ist wenigstens seit Mittwoch nicht mehr unterlegen. Die Order hat mit 190 Mann in Praag gewütet und hatte nooch Leute Für die anderen 3 Gebiete übrig. So was hat Destro seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr aufgeboten.
> Ergo ist es recht ausgeglichen, die Ordies wollen halt nur nicht.



Und wie erklärst du dir das ihr tageweise Zwerge und Elfen Gebiete überrennt und Altdorf lockt?
Es ist leicht lächerlich wie ihr durch eure dicke Masse alles lockt und damit den Order Spielern das spiel vermiest, so wird es weiter gehen da Order spieler schon in Massen aus dem Spiel flüchten...


----------



## Krakk (20. Juni 2009)

Wie Bonus für die Order ? was soll das den nun ? 
ich kann da Heretik mit seinen Beiträgen nur zustimmen wo war den der Bonus für Destro als die Order jeden Abend in der Unvermeidlichen stand?
Auch in dem punkt das die Order sich zum grossteil nur noch in den sz bewegt kann ich nur unterstreichen denn da siehst du die Stammgruppen die du im orvr nicht mehr gesehen hast
Aber dank dem Bonus werde ich sie ja bald wieder jeden Abend in der Unvermeidlichen begrüßen dürfen.


----------



## Ghune (20. Juni 2009)

Das Event war auch Server weit 3 Wochen geplant, da war so ziehmlich alles an 40er Order da, was geht. Man muss bedenken, dass die Leute sich zum Teil extra frei genommen haben für den Abend, dass Leute ihre Instanzraids oder das Twinken aufgeschoben haben. Dazu sicherlich noch einige, die aufgrund des Patches den Account reaktiviert haben. Zu glauben, dass dies nun 24/7 möglich wäre, ist ein bischen naiv.


----------



## Dagon1 (20. Juni 2009)

Ghune schrieb:


> Das Event war auch Server weit 3 Wochen geplant, da war so ziehmlich alles an 40er Order da, was geht. Man muss bedenken, dass die Leute sich zum Teil extra frei genommen haben für den Abend, dass Leute ihre Instanzraids oder das Twinken aufgeschoben haben. Dazu sicherlich noch einige, die aufgrund des Patches den Account reaktiviert haben. Zu glauben, dass dies nun 24/7 möglich wäre, ist ein bischen naiv.




Tja, dann müsst ihr euch halt mehr bemühen die Leute on zu bekommen, denn das sie da sind habt ihr ja bewiesen.


----------



## Ghune (20. Juni 2009)

Ja klar, wir schicken an alle Postkarten und laden sie herzlich ein dem RvR zu joinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heute habe ich mitbekommen, dass schon wieder eine "große" Gilde das Spiel wechselt, dürfte arg schwer sein die wieder ins RvR zu bekommen. Das sind wieder 1-2 aktive und vor allem gute 40er Gruppen weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huds (21. Juni 2009)

Miilee schrieb:


> Das ganze Problem begann erst seid dem der Server Huss down ist und vile ihren char getranst haben. Ich kann keinen zwingen Order zu spielen, aber es wäre ein Anfang wenn ich hiereinmal auf das rießen balancing Problem hinweisen kann, was der Ansicht vieler, am größten auf Carobourg zu finden ist, von allen gut bevölkerten Servern.
> Das ist keine Heulthread sondern ein Aufruf, danke fürs lesen



Ich habe nun auch auf carroburg neu angefangen .. hab zwar immer nur Destro gespielt aber ich stelle mich gern mal zur abwechslung auf die seite der Schwächeren ^^ Vor allem ist da geil das den ganzen Tag als Order ununterbrochen sz aufgeht. Bisher musste ich echt lange warten immer aber da nicht .. astrein.

Kortash, Slayer

Grüsse


----------

